# The end of white America is now clearly in sight



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 17, 2017)

An informative story at the BBC....

How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-40461666
Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
The Hispanic population will become the predominant ethnic group within 50 years at the current rate.
Even the Asian rate of population growth exceeds the growth rate of the white ethnic group.

The white population median age is now 43 and growing older.    It's simply a matter of time.

And with the decline in white people from rural America and traditionalists regions who historically have been Patriots, so will go the inclination to preserve the framework of the USA as founded.

It won't matter to most of us since we'll be gone......but in 200 years I would venture a guess that the USA will be dramatically different than it has been for the last 200 or so.  Whether that's a good thing or a bad thing probably depends on your point of view.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 17, 2017)

It's a fact that it will happen. We can either whine about it, or adjust so we won't be left behind as the world moves forward.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 17, 2017)

Not to worry, by that time there won't be an America.  We will be Hemisphere #1.  And our land will be sold off to anyone that wants it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 17, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> It's a fact that it will happen. We can either whine about it, or adjust so we won't be left behind as the world moves forward.



How would we move forward by removing Whitey, if Whitey pays the taxes to support so many Blacks, and Hispanics?

Am I missing something?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 17, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Not to worry, by that time there won't be an America.  We will be Hemisphere #1.  And our land will be sold off to anyone that wants it.



Yeah, this empowers China, to overtake the whole freaking World. 
(As I outlined below)

Balkanized West helping China to take over the World?

Is that what Liberals,  Globalist, and Capitalist scums are  fighting for?

This makes sense, really?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 17, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > It's a fact that it will happen. We can either whine about it, or adjust so we won't be left behind as the world moves forward.
> ...



It's amazing ho much you are missing.


----------



## miketx (Jul 17, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> It's a fact that it will happen. We can either whine about it, or adjust so we won't be left behind as the world moves forward.


Most non white areas are ghettos. You can live there.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 17, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Roughly half of Americans pay no income tax, arguably in Blacks, and Hispanics it would have to be quite higher, and also the amount of social programs they receive is quite higher.

The top tax brackets which heavily lack Blacks, and Hispanics, in fact pay for the country.

So, without a doubt, with no Whitey, the whole system will fall backwards.


----------



## Tank (Jul 17, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> It's a fact that it will happen. We can either whine about it, or adjust so we won't be left behind as the world moves forward.


You mean backwards


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 17, 2017)

Topics like this ignore nature for the sake of pimping divisions of color. As the races continue to mingle there will only be one "color" in the end.


----------



## Doc1 (Jul 17, 2017)

miketx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > It's a fact that it will happen. We can either whine about it, or adjust so we won't be left behind as the world moves forward.
> ...



He already does. He uses the Library Computer.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 17, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Topics like this ignore nature for the sake of pimping divisions of color. As the races continue to mingle there will only be one "color" in the end.



Most in the West do not race mix.

How do you justify eradicating unique, and diverse peoples in the process?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 17, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > It's a fact that it will happen. We can either whine about it, or adjust so we won't be left behind as the world moves forward.
> ...



Something about goose, golden egg, kill.


----------



## Tank (Jul 17, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Topics like this ignore nature for the sake of pimping divisions of color. As the races continue to mingle there will only be one "color" in the end.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 17, 2017)

The only thing that keeps China from taking over the whole freaking World, is Whitey.

China simply has the population size, ambitions, and intelligence to overtake the whole freaking World.

Considering that China's a semi-brutal state.

I certainly wouldn't support this demise of Whitey, to China's benefit.

I'd say that the Liberals, Capitalists, and Globalists fighting for such, are either incredibly retarded, or incredibly insane.

Who in their right mind, would want to be subjects to a brutal regime, BY THEIR OWN SUPPORT?

WTF? Idiotic to the highest degree.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 17, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Topics like this ignore nature for the sake of pimping divisions of color. As the races continue to mingle there will only be one "color" in the end.
> ...


Most? Of course "most" do not because their aren't as many minorities as there are whites. But you're fooling yourself if you think that matters. If the human species survives we will all look the same eventually. Ultimately what difference does it make? Stereotypes are just that, stereotypes. Nothing more. I'm white yet I'm not a skinhead. I'm white yet I'm not a cuckold leftists. Not every minority fits into your little box anymore than I fit into theirs.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 17, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...




I'm good with it.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 17, 2017)

Because it's all about skin pigmentation....................


----------



## Rocko (Jul 17, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...



How are you, Guno?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 17, 2017)

The key is building the Wall, deport third worlders, end multiculturalism and go back making it a crime again to marry negroes. Lastly, make this best seller book a curriculum in every school in America in order to educate the masses on becoming racially aware and the dangers of race mixing.

My Awakening: A Path To Racial Understanding


----------



## BluesLegend (Jul 17, 2017)

Conservatives will inherit America, skin color won't play into it. Liberals sorry nature has selected you for extinction.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh gawd, can't get much worse than white British Cuckold Liberals. Exactly why Great Britain only has ugly chaos to look forward to. The Left dismantled its Immigration System 30yrs ago. 

We should have learned from their disaster. I really hope we have. We better be very careful not to allow our own white Cuckold Liberals to destroy our nation. These people are crazy, and incredibly destructive.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 17, 2017)

Hispanic isn't a race. The majority identify as white. RUH ROH! The author of the article is in a total meltdown. 

*Why are Hispanics identifying as white?*
By Eric Liu







For all the complexity of our national complexion, Americans still too often think that white makes right.

Consider a new study of census returns reported on by the Pew Research Center. It showed, apparently, that significant numbers of Hispanics are now identifying as white. The research was presented at the recent Population Association of America meeting. 

Some news reports suggested that Hispanics, rather than solidifying a distinct ethnic identity and becoming the driving force of a "majority-minority" future, might instead try to be just the latest group of immigrants, such as Italians or Jews, to "become white."

More at link:

Opinion: Why are Hispanics identifying as white? - CNN.com


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 17, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...



200 years?!!
Make that 50 or less, the country as we know it will be long gone.


----------



## jasonnfree (Jul 17, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > It's a fact that it will happen. We can either whine about it, or adjust so we won't be left behind as the world moves forward.
> ...



Yep, the minorities will just do the jobs.   Over a decade ago, bill clinton was bragging about this country's white people being in the minority by 2040.   That figure has been moved up by now I'm pretty sure.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 17, 2017)

Abortion is the key.  Convince that killing their children is in the non-white minority best interests and everything else falls right into line.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jul 17, 2017)

White folks created the greatest nation in history. They can't be all-bad, no? Why is the OP and others hatin on em so much?


----------



## Snouter (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Dschrute3 (Jul 17, 2017)

Snouter said:


>



It's being waged by disturbed white Cuckold Liberals. Look at what's happened to a country like Great Britain after it allowed its Cuckolds to dismantle its Immigration System. Things are not better there, they're actually much worse. Great Britain will be experiencing bloody chaos in the streets for the foreseeable future. It's what happens when you allow white Cuckold Liberals too much power. They will destroy nations.


----------



## miketx (Jul 17, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> White folks created the greatest nation in history. They can't be all-bad, no? Why is the OP and others hatin on em so much?


Liberals want to destroy this country.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 17, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> It's a fact that it will happen. We can either whine about it, or adjust so we won't be left behind as the world moves forward.


now if only that worked for the left on trump being president. you know, they can either whine about it, or adjust so they won't be left behind.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 17, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> White folks created the greatest nation in history. They can't be all-bad, no? Why is the OP and others hatin on em so much?



How did I say I hated ANYONE in the OP you dipshit moron fungus ??


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jul 17, 2017)

miketx said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > White folks created the greatest nation in history. They can't be all-bad, no? Why is the OP and others hatin on em so much?
> ...



Oh yeah, white Cuckold Liberals are definitely the biggest threat to our nation. Look what they've done to numerous once beautiful peaceful nations in Western Europe. They've turned them into ugly bloody hellholes, by way of dismantling Immigration Systems.

And obviously if allowed, American white Cuckold Liberals will do the same thing here. I really hope Americans are paying attention. It wouldn't be wise to underestimate and dismiss these folks. They have a track record. They have destroyed nations in Western Europe.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jul 17, 2017)

Taking all their assets with them no doubt...... lol


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 17, 2017)

miketx said:


> Liberals want to destroy this country.



I don't really think Liberals know exactly what they "want".
They are simply used and manipulated to carry the load for the PTB abd they are not wise enough to realize what they are doing to themselves.

I personally don't care if this nation is 100% white, 100% black, 100% asian etc....AS LONG AS whoever continues to uphold the US Constitution and provides for a solid foundation for the future.  This is the complete opposite of what todays' liberals and regressives seem to want.    Theirs is a DRUGS AND FREEBIES FOR ALL mentality that is not sustainable and will not keep America safe.

The US has been the great global stabilizer for a long time now and the Left is wrecking the foundation.   The Left would probably all BUT dismantle the military is the get the chance.  China is just waiting for the Left to gain solid power again.   China particulary has a doctrine to essentially control most of the world.   A brutal regime  indeed.   The Left will bring a lot of suffering to humankind.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jul 17, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > White folks created the greatest nation in history. They can't be all-bad, no? Why is the OP and others hatin on em so much?
> ...



White folks are fine. You're just a racist. Either that, or  you're a dimwitted white Cuckold Liberal. You suck.


----------



## my2¢ (Jul 17, 2017)

Things are quite different here today then they were 200 years ago as well.  Back then this part of the country was part of Mexico but inhabited mostly by Native Americans.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 17, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



I'm gonna give you the benefit of the doubt.....How the fuck did you get I'm racist from the OP ?
I'm about as red blooded Conservative white America as a person can be.
In case you missed it, I basically re-posted what was on the BBC.

I had some reservations about whether you were a dumbass or not......then you opened your mouth.....all doubt removed.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 17, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...


The Kaibab squirrel living on the Kaibab Plateau on the North Rim of the Grand Canyon is an example of evolution through geographic isolation.  Not because of the Grand Canyon, but due to the last major Ice Age.  It differs from the more common Abert's squirrels (and subspecies) in minor ways such as coloration.  Although the link below doesn't say, I'm sure they're over 99% genetically identical.  Wouldn't it be odd to see the two types of squirrels fight over "racial purity"?  LOL

What Are the Characteristics of the Abert & Kaibab Squirrels?
_Abert's squirrels (Sciurus aberti) are a North American species, found across a range of locations. Kaibab squirrels (Sciurus aberti kaibabensis) are a subspecies of Abert's squirrels, found only in one area in the United States. As these two types of squirrels have been isolated from one another for 10,000 years, they've evolved some distinct and separate characteristics.
_
*Coat and Coloration*
_Abert's and Kaibab squirrels have slightly different coloration from one another. Abert's squirrels are mostly light gray in color with a black or dark gray stripe down their backs and white underparts. Kaibab squirrels have noticeable variations -- their sides and underparts are dark gray or black, their tails are white and their backs and heads are russet or chestnut brown. Both types of squirrel have longer winter coats that include large tufts or tassels on their ears.
_
*Size and Shape*
_Both Abert's and Kaibab squirrels are a similar size and shape. Their heads and bodies range in length from roughly 18 to 23 inches and their tails measure an additional 7 to 10 inches. On average, they weigh around 25 ounces. Males tend to be no larger than females. These squirrels also have a similar skeletal structure, with no noticeable differences. They have short, broad skulls, with flattened frontal areas, and narrow, laterally compressed rostrums.
_
*Habitat and Range*
_You can characterize Abert's and Kaibab squirrels by the habitat and geographical location in which they live. Abert's squirrels have a relatively large range and can be found in parts of Arizona, Wyoming, Utah, New Mexico and Colorado in the United States, and from Chihuahua to southern Durango in Mexico. While they most often live in ponderosa pine forests, they also can be found in mixed conifer forests, if ponderosas are present. Kaibab squirrels have a much smaller range: They only exist in the ponderosa pine forests of the northern Kaibab Plateau. As the Colorado River created the Grand Canyon, this subspecies became isolated as they couldn't cross this new and treacherous barrier.
_
*Foraging and Feeding*
_Abert's and Kaibab squirrels can be characterized by the type of foods they eat. With ponderosa pines making up the main part of their diet, they both have similar eating habits. They feed on all the parts of ponderosa pines, including bark, seeds, buds and flowers, which is why they need to live amongst these trees. However, they're opportunistic feeders and will forage for fungi and other plant matter, as well as eating carrion. As they don't hibernate, they don't store large amounts of food for winter, but they may bury the odd pinecone to feed on at a later date.
_




_



_


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jul 17, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



Oh, my bad. I'll admit i only skimmed your post. I saw BBC, and instantly reacted. Anyone with common sense knows that the BBC is overrun with dumb white Cuckold Liberals. They've created the awful chaos we're now seeing in Great Britain. 

They dismantled Britain's Immigration System many years ago. They're insane people. I just hope we've learned a lesson from that mess over there. Don't allow white Cuckold Liberals too much power. They have and will destroy nations. And i do apologize for not reading your OP. It's a big Message Board faux pas. I should know better.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 17, 2017)

Snouter said:


>


Well, that's 4 minutes of pure garbage whining I'll never get back.......


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 17, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Oh, my bad. I'll admit i only skimmed your post. I saw BBC, and instantly reacted. Anyone with common sense knows that the BBC is overrun with dumb white Cuckold Liberals. They've created the awful chaos we're now seeing in Great Britain.
> 
> They dismantled Britain's Immigration System many years ago. They're insane people. I just hope we've learned a lesson from that mess over there. Don't allow white Cuckold Liberals too much power. They have and will destroy nations. And i do apologize for not reading your OP. It's a big Message Board faux pas. I should know better.



Ok.   READ THE WHOLE POST NEXT TIME MAGGOT !!!

Apology accepted.

Gunny


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Not to worry, by that time there won't be an America.  We will be Hemisphere #1.  And our land will be sold off to anyone that wants it.


Can I have yours?


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jul 17, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, my bad. I'll admit i only skimmed your post. I saw BBC, and instantly reacted. Anyone with common sense knows that the BBC is overrun with dumb white Cuckold Liberals. They've created the awful chaos we're now seeing in Great Britain.
> ...



Gunny?? I believe i recognize the name. If it is you, great to see you back. I'll let the 'MAGGOT' rant slide. I always thought you were one of the best here at USMB.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jul 17, 2017)

Great Britain and other once beautiful peaceful nations in Western Europe, have been thoroughly Cucked. It's what happens to nations that allow their white Cuckold Liberals too much power. They've dismantled Immigration Systems all across Western Europe. They've created bloody chaos. And they're actually gloating over it. Americans better be paying attention. If they choose to allow their Cucks too much power, their nation will be Cucked too.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 17, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Great Britain and other once beautiful peaceful nations in Western Europe, have been thoroughly Cucked. It's what happens to nations that allow their white Cuckold Liberals too much power. They've dismantled Immigration Systems all across Western Europe. They've created bloody chaos. And they're actually gloating about it. Americans better be paying attention. If they choose to allow their Cucks too much power, their nation will be Cucked too.


Jews are actually responsible for this. In America back in 1965, it was a Jew behind the 1965 Immigration Act and now we are seeing the devastating effects of it. In essence, Jews want to destroy White nations.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2017)

I fear for the white man

Maybe we can form an organization that looks out for the well being of white men?
What could go wrong with that?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 17, 2017)

iceberg said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > It's a fact that it will happen. We can either whine about it, or adjust so we won't be left behind as the world moves forward.
> ...



The majority are disgusted with trump. He will be left behind.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 17, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...



Hillary would have ended America by now. Thank Vlad she never got that chance


----------



## Freewill (Jul 17, 2017)

Not only will America become less white it spells the end of America being great since America was made great by whites.  Not surprising that minorities want what someone else created.  Consider Africa or any other country that minorities come from, who in the right mind would want to live in those hell holes?


----------



## iceberg (Jul 17, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


maybe the majority of people you talk 

and left behind what?

nevermind. i'm out.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 17, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Topics like this ignore nature for the sake of pimping divisions of color. As the races continue to mingle there will only be one "color" in the end.


You are EXTREMELY naive.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 17, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


And Britain is actually much better off than the rest of Western Europe....


----------



## Clementine (Jul 17, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Topics like this ignore nature for the sake of pimping divisions of color. As the races continue to mingle there will only be one "color" in the end.




There is such a divide right now thanks to the race baiters that it will hinder this morphing into one color.    I think the radicals out there right now are more thinking along the lines of just killing whites till they are gone.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I fear for the white man
> 
> Maybe we can form an organization that looks out for the well being of white men?
> What could go wrong with that?


That will happen, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 17, 2017)

Are all you passive, lame White Folks (mostly Liberals) scared yet?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 17, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Topics like this ignore nature for the sake of pimping divisions of color. As the races continue to mingle there will only be one "color" in the end.


True...in America, _Black_ today really means _Dark Beige_...


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Not only will America become less white it spells the end of America being great since America was made great by whites.  Not surprising that minorities want what someone else created.  Consider Africa or any other country that minorities come from, who in the right mind would want to live in those hell holes?


How many great countries kept four million people in slavery and kept blacks in second class citizenship for 100 years after?
It also obliterated our Indian population 

That is how whites made America great......through racism


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 17, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Topics like this ignore nature for the sake of pimping divisions of color. As the races continue to mingle there will only be one "color" in the end.
> ...


Lol Okie dokie Cletus


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Not only will America become less white it spells the end of America being great since America was made great by whites.  Not surprising that minorities want what someone else created.  Consider Africa or any other country that minorities come from, who in the right mind would want to live in those hell holes?
> ...




The Native American population's final straw will be anti-Racism, as more than half of Native Americans in the U.S marry non-Native Americans to obliterate the population.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 17, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



It's the degradation of Humanity, stupid Whites have more kids, even more stupid non-Whites have even more kids than that.

Humanity will go backwards down the dysgenic path.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 17, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Great Britain and other once beautiful peaceful nations in Western Europe, have been thoroughly Cucked. It's what happens to nations that allow their white Cuckold Liberals too much power. They've dismantled Immigration Systems all across Western Europe. They've created bloody chaos. And they're actually gloating over it. Americans better be paying attention. If they choose to allow their Cucks too much power, their nation will be Cucked too.



When was Great Britain particularly peaceful, exactly?

Multiculturalism support, and degeneracy seem to go hand, and hand.

That's why it's more common in the most degenerate historic White countries like Britain, or Germany.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 17, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


If you live to be past 100 you will personally witness the only way America or the west will ever become "one color" given the status quo.

Straight up genocide.

Ask the white South Africans what color their "rainbow nation" wants them to be, dumbass.

What's white and black with red all over?


----------



## whitehall (Jul 17, 2017)

Wouldn't you think the Brit media has enough on it's plate with terrorist attacks and Sharia law and the loss of life due to the left wing impact of fire code laws? Nope, instead of thanking White Americans for saving their ungrateful asses in two 20th century World Wars the BBC jihadists spend time pontificating about inane social issues while the number #1 name for a male child born in London ain't John, George, Paul or Ringo anymore.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jul 17, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Great Britain and other once beautiful peaceful nations in Western Europe, have been thoroughly Cucked. It's what happens to nations that allow their white Cuckold Liberals too much power. They've dismantled Immigration Systems all across Western Europe. They've created bloody chaos. And they're actually gloating over it. Americans better be paying attention. If they choose to allow their Cucks too much power, their nation will be Cucked too.
> ...



Good points. Sadly, the British People have allowed their white Liberal Cuckolds to create bloody chaos. It's a Cucked nation at this point. More bloody mayhem in the streets, is all Brits have to look forward to. Unless they purge their white Liberal Cucks from power, it's all downhill for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jul 17, 2017)

whitehall said:


> Wouldn't you think the Brit media has enough on it's plate with terrorist attacks and Sharia law and the loss of life due to the left wing impact of fire code laws? Nope, instead of thanking White Americans for saving their ungrateful asses in two 20th century World Wars the BBC jihadists spend time pontificating about inane social issues while the number #1 name for a male child born in London ain't John, George, Paul or Ringo anymore.



Great Britain has been Cucked. White Liberal Cuckolds have been running things there for many years. They've destroyed that once great nation. And hopefully Americans are paying close attention. American white Liberal Cuckolds are attempting the same thing here. Hopefully, Americans have learned from the disaster over there.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 17, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Topics like this ignore nature for the sake of pimping divisions of color. As the races continue to mingle there will only be one "color" in the end.
> ...



Did you type that with a straight face?  Have you been out in America lately?

My two grandsons are white, black, Hispanic and Native American mixes.  My granddaughter is white and Hispanic mixed, although she looks like a Nordic princess.

I am not alone.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 17, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


And all of my 3 siblings are in a relationship with a white person, with my estranged brother literally having white kids from 2 different white women, one of which he married.

My step-brother also has 2 white kids with his Iowa cornbread ginger wife.

The only one in my family who married outside of his race was my now dead uncle, and he only had one white-looking kid who will probably marry a white guy to produce a nearly white kid.

Race mixing for white people is quickly becoming rare again, while Asians and Hispanics are the ones increasing IR dating and marriage.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 17, 2017)

As long as the Constitution is the law of the land it doesn't matter what the population dynamic is.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 17, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> As long as the Constitution is the law of the land it doesn't matter what the population dynamic is.


The Constitution is already largely irrelevant, and that is just with the beginning of radical demographic change.

You really think the majority of South Americans, Mexicans and other 3rd worlders gave a damn about the Constitution?


----------



## Freewill (Jul 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Not only will America become less white it spells the end of America being great since America was made great by whites.  Not surprising that minorities want what someone else created.  Consider Africa or any other country that minorities come from, who in the right mind would want to live in those hell holes?
> ...


No doubt, but it was still whites that made the greatest nation in the world.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 18, 2017)

Freewill said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Yes they did. They did it by blocking any other race from contributing


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...




1. It matters to anyone us with children or any concern for others.

2. Not a white majority nation, does not make hispanics a MAJORITY. This expectation that whites will fade away just because we are, instead of the absolute MAJORITY, are just the LARGEST single ethnic group is going to be the source of major disappointment to lefties.

3. Anyone who thinks this is a good thing is a fool.


----------



## Freewill (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Really, that is just Bs an you know it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 18, 2017)

America was created by white men for white men

They were appalled when women and minorities began to demand....Hey, what about me?
In a country built on the concept that "All men are created equal" they revolted at the idea that this may actually be true


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> America was created by white men for white men
> 
> They were appalled when women and minorities began to demand....Hey, what about me?
> In a country built on the concept that "All men are created equal" they revolted at the idea that this may actually be true




It was created at a time when enlarging the in group to "white men" was a huge step forward. 

SERFDOM was still being practiced in large parts of Europe at the time.


----------



## Freewill (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> America was created by white men for white men
> 
> They were appalled when women and minorities began to demand....Hey, what about me?
> In a country built on the concept that "All men are created equal" they revolted at the idea that this may actually be true


So?  Those white men might have been ruthless SOBs but that doesn't change the history of what happened.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 18, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > America was created by white men for white men
> ...



Very true. Acknowledging that the nobility were no different than anyone else was a huge step.
But beyond 1776, this country was created and managed for the benefit of white males. We killed 600,000 Americans just trying to end slavery. We were one of the last modern societies to give women the vote. We openly discriminated against minorities for 100 years after the Civil War

Yes, White males are outraged
The country they created and dominated for two hundred years was slipping away as they were forced to open the doors to others


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Wow, yeah we were soooooo far behind...


"Most independent countries enacted women's suffrage in the interwar era, including Canada in 1917, Britain in 1918 and the United States in 1920. "


Women's suffrage - Wikipedia



This is the difference between a conservative and a liberal.

A conservative, biased in FAVOR of America, reads that and thinks, "America was right with the times, probably slowed down a hair by the checks and balances of a Federal system."


A liberals, such as yourself, see America as "one of the last modern societies to give women the vote.".


Also, relevant to your position.


"Late adopters in Europe included Spain in 1931, France in 1944, Italy in 1946, Greece in 1952, Switzerland in 1971, as well as several small countries."



Mmmm....


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 18, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


My country right or wrong never serves the countries needs
Real citizenship is acknowledging what is wrong with the country and trying to fix it

This particular thread is about the loss of power among white males. Our countries treatment of women and minorities is not something we should be proud of. Having a level playing field where white males have to compete on an equal basis with women and minorities and non-Christians is something to strive for

Bemoaning the fact that white males no longer get to call all the shots is not something our society needs


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I fear for the white man
> 
> Maybe we can form an organization that looks out for the well being of white men?
> What could go wrong with that?



I wouldn't be to fearful if I were you.
Whites tend to possess characteristics that cause them to be dominant by genetic default.
Courage, iQ, ability to reason, decision making processing, problem solving...these are just a few things that will keep this nation dominated and lead by whites. 
Hispanics have the amazing ability to run their baby factories around the clock...but ignorance never leads to dominance and or leadership.
Sorry folks....America will have to remain American for a long, long time.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Maybe in your family most race mix.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 18, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...



And all this time I thought (from reading this forum) that non-white Americans were being systematically exterminated, by liberals,

via abortion.


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Which is not what I did.

YOU said that the US was "one of the last modern societies" to give women the right to vote.

I looked it up.

We were TWO year after Britain. 

WHich would render your claim an very unfair characterization.

Then I posted that we were decades before France, or Spain OR Italy.

Which made your claim just WRONG.


You are unfairly harsh in judging America. ON the women's voting issue, I have demonstrated it beyond question.


As an example.


WHY ARE YOU LIKE THAT?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 18, 2017)

lol, if only I had the ambition to dig up all the RW'er posts claiming that there is no more racism in America.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 18, 2017)

Referencing the OP

Yes we actually had laws on the books until the 1960's against race mixing. You could actually go to jail for having a mix raced child. This is the same timeframe when Obama was born in Hawaii which had no such laws

All in the name of protecting the precious white race


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jul 18, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> lol, if only I had the ambition to dig up all the RW'er posts claiming that there is no more racism in America.



Oh, make no mistake about it...racism is alive and thriving in this nation...the American Whitey of today may be the most hated "group" in history.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 18, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Point taken
They were in the same time period

But it does not negate my point that our nation was established as a nation to be controlled by white males. Our legacy of racism and sexism is not something to be proud of. Racist posts like the OP moaning about the breeding of whites shows we still have a long way to go


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Eradicating people through raci


rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Eradicating people is wrong whether by genocide, or by multiculturalism.

Both are more similar than you'd expect, in both cases greed is a main factor.

Furthermore both are expansionist, colonialism, and globalism aren't far removed from one another.

Colonialism uses intolerance to build expansion, and wealth.

Globalism uses tolerance to build expansion, and wealth.

It's all garbage, elites brainwashing idiots to throw away people's heritages.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 18, 2017)

So, the foreboding future has red and blue but no white...?


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Kudos for you to admitting that your point about sexism was unfairly harsh towards America. 


The nation was not established to "be controlled by white males". 

That was a given at the time.


It was to be more free and democratic than "other modern societies" most of which were, by our standards, brutal imperial regimes.


And it was. 


Your natural inclination is to be unfairly harsh in judging America, as demonstrated above with sexism. YOu are now doing it with racism. 

This is not a rhetorical question. Why are you so harsh in your judgements of America?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Perhaps in your neck of the woods, but as someone who travels extensively and sees the kids in my classroom, you are way out to lunch!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You could not read the last four words of my post and realize what it said. I suggest professional help.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



I wouldn't deny that race mixing has become more common.
But, certainly not in the majority yet.

As for my neck of the woods.
Yes, I'd say we're more racist than most of the U.S.

A racist video just surfaced of the Brewster high school I went to.

http://nypost.com/2017/07/17/high-school-students-in-hot-water-over-racist-video/


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 18, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...


Most Hispanics are White.....at least that was the case with George Zimmerman.
A few decades of living in America and you can barely tell the difference between a Mexican-American and an Italian-American.
The only way they could be a serious problem is if you refuse to make them learn English and force them to live in enclaves that don't allow European Whites in.
Only Democrats want that shit.
There isn't a lot of Americans that don't have Native-American DNA.
This is what happens when people are allowed to become Americans.....which is basically the melting pot of all nations.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It is merely letting nature take its course. Allowing people to breed with the person they choose


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > An informative story at the BBC....
> ...



That's insulting to Italians.

Some of the lighter Hispanics most certainly look similar to Italians.

But, not the more Native American ones, or more Black ones.

Yes, some Hispanics are Black, some Puerto Ricans, and many Dominicans are in fact Mulatto - Black looking.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So, you support Native Americans to be eradicated from the U.S, by high levels of mixing?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 18, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...


Also....I think the UK is closer to becoming something other than white. 
At the rate they're going they'll be under Sharia Law in less than a decade.


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Don't hide from the fact that it is a result of purposeful democrat policies. 

That is cowardice. 

THis is your party, your agenda, leading towards YOUR goal of total control.


Own it, don't be a coward and claim it is some sort of accident.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

Even White Hispanics are probably not the best, and brightest from Spain.

It seems many of them left Spain because they couldn't make it, and, or because they were degenerates who could feed off of colonialism.

The same holds true for British colonials who dominate the U.S South.
Had, the U.S not lured in more  elite Irish, Italian, and Polish Catholics, German, and Scandinavians, or Jews, it's very likely the U.S would've been lower.


----------



## Reasonable (Jul 18, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...


This info fuels the rage of all racist groups in America, coincidentally all Trump supporters.


----------



## Reasonable (Jul 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The key is building the Wall, deport third worlders, end multiculturalism and go back making it a crime again to marry negroes. Lastly, make this best seller book a curriculum in every school in America in order to educate the masses on becoming racially aware and the dangers of race mixing.
> 
> My Awakening: A Path To Racial Understanding


Like anyone is surprised you're a David Duke fan. 
So what time is your Klan meeting this week?


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

LMAO.......race mixing will not end the white race, black race or any other race.  thats why the "muh white genocide" argument is stupid. Example, chuck norris's parents are both  1/2 irish american and 1/2 indian...would you describe him as anything other than white? aned hispanicas come in all colors. Felix trinidad is hispanic, but he is black. Canelo Alverez is hispanic, but would anyone say he aint white?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Even White Hispanics are probably not the best, and brightest from Spain.
> 
> It seems many of them left Spain because they couldn't make it, and, or because they were degenerates who could feed off of colonialism.
> 
> ...



You really are that stupid!  I thought you were just being facetious in your racial and historical misconceptions, but now I see that you really are dumber than a box of rocks!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> LMAO.......race mixing will not end the white race, black race or any other race.  thats why the "muh white genocide" argument is stupid. Example, chuck norris's parents are both  1/2 irish american and 1/2 indian...would you describe him as anything other than white? aned hispanicas come in all colors. Felix trinidad is hispanic, but he is black. Canelo Alverez is hispanic, but would anyone say he aint white?



At one point they will all become so mixed, they won't look, or have much different backgrounds.
That is if we tolerate it.
Which unfortunately is pretty common to tolerate eradicating unique, and diverse peoples from the face of the Earth.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 18, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I agree that there were no other nations not being controlled by white males. Some were controlled by Queens but the rest of the government was all white and male and Christian

Our nation obviously was set up and run by white male Christians. But that does not excuse the violence and abuse of power by white males to maintain control. It is a long and sordid history that led us to our current state.

Now we have white males complaining that the world no longer belongs to them. They no longer have top jobs in politics and business set aside just for them. The OP even complains about race mixing and we are in the 21st century and just had a mixed race President


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Even White Hispanics are probably not the best, and brightest from Spain.
> ...



Typical obnoxious anti-racist big mouth, there's loads of these on this forum.

Why should we think that colonials were the best, and brightest of Europe?


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO.......race mixing will not end the white race, black race or any other race.  thats why the "muh white genocide" argument is stupid. Example, chuck norris's parents are both  1/2 irish american and 1/2 indian...would you describe him as anything other than white? aned hispanicas come in all colors. Felix trinidad is hispanic, but he is black. Canelo Alverez is hispanic, but would anyone say he aint white?
> ...


race mixing doesnt eradicate  different peoples, it , if anything creates more. and no two mixed people look alike. My daughter looks like a straight up black woman, albeit with a bit lighter skin(she's a lot darker than halle berry but lighter than michelle obama) but my son has straight brown hair and looks like a deeply tanned white boy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO.......race mixing will not end the white race, black race or any other race.  thats why the "muh white genocide" argument is stupid. Example, chuck norris's parents are both  1/2 irish american and 1/2 indian...would you describe him as anything other than white? aned hispanicas come in all colors. Felix trinidad is hispanic, but he is black. Canelo Alverez is hispanic, but would anyone say he aint white?
> ...



The law of natural selection


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



Race mixing will destroy diversity, like it did in Latin America.

No 2 mixed race people look alike?

Well, come to the village of Brewster here, where Mestizo Guatemalans hardly differ in appearance.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



No, actually we've made it too easy for stupid people to have more kids.

We will dearly pay the price for it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



My grandsons do not even look like brothers.  One is tall, and light-skinned with wavy hair and the other is shorter, very skinny, dark tan skin and mostly straight hair.  They are both as handsome as can be, but I might be just a little biased.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


i fyou dont mind me asking, what is their ethnic mixture?


----------



## skews13 (Jul 18, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...



As a matter of evolution and population transience, this is true. But this doesn't necessarily mean the end of white America. By 2045, the white population will still represent half of the country. It will only be slightly less than half by 2070.

Now you have to take into account of world population trends as a whole, and demographic movement from America by other than whites, the movement to America from Europe by whites, the total number of the population that has become interracially mixed with whites and other demographics, and the eventual decline in one or more current minority demographics.

You were correct that we will be gone by then, and cannot accurately predict the effects of demographics in the population beyond 100 years. This being more factors such as climate change, diseases, and other environmental factors that also decides these changes.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

another thing is that some races in america(particularly blacks) have an exponentially higher death rate and young ages than white americans, too.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 18, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You can tell the direction they're going by their new leaders.......






Perez wins DNC chairmanship - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



I am white/Native American.  My wife is white.  The other grandfather is Hispanic/Native American and the other grandmother is African American.


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




1. The long history of fighting against discrimination led to legal equality for everyone, and massive discrimination in favor of traditionally disadvantaged groups. 

2. THe current state is that liberals are trying to transform the alliance against white discrimination and bigotry into a permanent political alliance for power, even though that battle was won quite some time ago.

3. As evidenced by your next point, where you mis characterize the actions of white males who are unhappy about that continued discrimination in favor of traditionally disadvantaged groups. IT is a fairly vile act for you to call wanting equal treatment to be wanting set asides.


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> White folks created the greatest nation in history. They can't be all-bad, no? Why is the OP and others hatin on em so much?



Source of hate is envy.

That's why.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


does chuck norris look like the rock
does bob marley look like halle berry?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

FJO said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > White folks created the greatest nation in history. They can't be all-bad, no? Why is the OP and others hatin on em so much?
> ...



Because no one in their right mind could hate a people for being inferior, and causing issues for their country.
LOLOL
It must all be envy, sure.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


"racism is just another ugly form of collectivism"---ayn rand


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



You're not grasping the point.
Eventually the race mixing will become so rampant no one will know what they are, and eventually they will start to become race mixed at pretty equal proportions, to the point of looking very similar.
(Like we see in many Latino countries)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



I am a collectivist.

I think individualism is pretty sub-Human, it seems to be about "Me, and mine" it doesn't grasp that as individuals we belong to a greater culture.
The Individualist simply thinks of themselves, not about greater society.

Furthermore Individualism is pretty weak, an extreme Individualist would go so far to say "Treat an invading army as individuals"


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


LOL, thats pretty weak sauce. This country was founded on the belief of individualism, the creativity, the work ethic, the dreams and willingness to chase them of the INDIVIDUAL. Our founders fell short of those goals, but they still exist, and as long as the belief in one man or wamn's ability to overcome, to achieve, and the willingness to defend that ideal exist, then America will be a great nation always, no matter what the hue of its inhabitants.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

Ayn Rand was a selfish Jew, who said greed is good.

In Ayn Rand's philosophy, there's no value to culture, but only value in greed.

Furthermore, Ayn Rand's philosophy would cause untold suffering to the poor, whom many would die of poverty, or treatable illnesses due to lack of healthcare.

This is cruel, and senseless.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


thats simply not true.....most people dont race mix, and out of those who are willing to date outside their race, even most of them settle down and marry and reproduce with someone of the same ethnicity. NO ONE IS FORCING YOU TO REPRODUCE WITH ANOTHER RACE!!!! people have the right to live life as they see fit within the bounds of respecting others rights. What, do you think its ok to send men with guns to take me to a camp because I married  black women?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jul 18, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...



The future is indeed bright. The "framework of the USA as founded" has absolutely nothing to do with race or ethnicity.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



Individualism will decline in the U.S, as minorities who overtake it don't follow such nonsense.

Individualism is only prevalent in the World in Western Europe, most of the rest of the World is in fact Collectivist leaning.

This Individualism will cease to exist, by their own Individualism by supporting hostile invader migrants as "Individuals" rather than for what they are which are "Threats"

This is merely an extreme stupidity.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Race mixing brings out the most dominant traits in both races.
Usually to good results.
As opposed to inbreeding.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 18, 2017)

“Immediately when I got off the elevator I was told that I couldn’t go into the room because I was white,” McKenzie recalls. She adds that she “ignored it” and kept walking. “Somebody else stopped me and said I couldn’t go in without a police escort,” she said. But she ignored that person too.

“And then I was told that I was allowed to go in but I couldn’t speak, I couldn’t express my concerns and I couldn’t make any—ask any questions because I’m white. And I had to stand in the back.”

Interview with Evergreen State College Student McKenzie Kyger - Hot Air


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Do you mean blacks and orientals have not contributed to America. Don't tell that to descendants  of slaves.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



So, why aren't heavily mixed race Hispanics performing better than heavily inbred Ashkenazi Jews?

Having a small brain is likely a dominant trait, this would seem to be supported by the incredible shrinking Human brain in the past  10's of thousands of years.
Especially in the highest genetic diversity population in the World the San Bushman, who likely went from huge brained Boskops to having tiny brains.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 18, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...


 I think that we are all meant to mingle with different race. That we shouldn't be trying to keep a solid pure race. That doesn't make any sense that we still has people that still get burn from the sun rays.after being on this planet for centuries. Our bodies supposedly adapt to the environment. And then there are races that has been here over centuries that doesn't sun burn at all. But the original Egyptians were blacks, but the wealthy Egyptians has always worn wigs or added hair to their hair so that it can look long. But I believes that the poor Egyptians had worn dreadlocks But they were trying to make their hairs on their heads to look like the other tribes. But when you mixes these groups together, that it will solve their problems. Even there are Asians that are going under the knife to have their eyes big and round. But I thinks that it is meant for us all to be mixed, instead of going under the knife.







 My grandfather told me that this powerful man, Edgar, was his second cousin, and was passing for white. If we talked about this, he was so powerful he could have us all killed. I grew up terrified about all this.” Was J. Edgar Hoover black?


According to Wikipedia, J. Edgar Hoover was a black man passing as a white man, and murdered his black relatives to intimidate the others into keeping quiet. OR Why you don't use Wikipedia for anything other than a summary of its sources. • r/badhistory






NAACP Leader Rachel Dolezal Allegedly Faked Being A Black Woman For Years | HuffPost







Julie Chen Reveals 'Asian Eyes' Surgery on 'The Talk' (Video)





Is Jessica Alba part black



















  . 
French Creoles | Creole Experience


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 18, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



It's called cultural genocide via assimilation.

They swamp resource rich, low population areas with criminals from other cultures while economically destroying us. It's how England destroyed Scotland, it's how we almost wiped out the Indians and the aboriginal population of Australia, it's how the Romans and the Hun conquered the ancient world.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 18, 2017)

FJO said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


 I hope that there are no Asians on this board.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 18, 2017)

Aletheia4u said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It's just a fucking word, good grief.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



It's all greed motivated.
There goes that Jew Ayn Rand saying "Greed is good"

Colonialism, and Globalism are both based on greed.
Both care not about culture, to them culture is to be destroyed in favor of greed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

Aletheia4u said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah, because you mocked Asians who change their eyes.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You CLEARLY live in a bubble of your own making. Mixed relationships are everywhere and there's nothing wrong with that.

Protip

Your personal family =/= The rest of America


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 18, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The good ole days when all positions of power were reserved for white males are gone


I can see why you and the OP are upset


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 18, 2017)

FJO said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



They contributed back breaking labor

I was referring to contributing from a leadership perspective


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




THat has nothing to do with the op, or the actual issue as it is being debated in the world..

You are hiding from addressing what we cons are actually saying.

Considering that you are being dishonest in support of discrimination, and are smearing good people in the process, this is, with all due respect RW, you being an asshole.


Seriously.

Why?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 18, 2017)

This is what I see in this thread....


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > An informative story at the BBC....
> ...


----------



## Reasonable (Jul 18, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yup. The Democratic Party looks like America.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Still not the majority, though.


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > An informative story at the BBC....
> ...



Brits will meekly stand by and let their country become a Muslim hell hole.

Maybe they will put up some resistance when the Muslim will come - and it is inevitable - after their precious royals.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I never said it was the majority and why does it matter anyway?

WTF is wrong with you people? Everyone bleeds red.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I certainly don't wish harm on anyone, Human life is valuable.

However, Human diverse cultures are also valuable.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...


 I noticed that all through history that people are unsatisfied with themselves. but if they mingle, that will solve some of their problems. But back in the days, that the majorly of American-Asians didn't mingle with other races. Their parents will disowned them. But the poor countries like the Philippine. As long as if you were an American soldier or just plain ole' American, that they doesn't care.

See, no eyes surgery on her...





Tai Babilonia

Babilonia was the first figure skater of partial African American descent to compete for the United States at Olympics and win world titles. She is also part Filipino on her father's side and part Native American.[1][6]


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

Aletheia4u said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...



LOL, how do you figure that mingling racially will solve some of their problems?

Is that why divorce is generally higher in such marriages?


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They were not "blocked from contributing"


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 18, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Because he's a lying, marxist craphat.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 18, 2017)

FJO said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



Didn't see many Senators, Judges or CEOs from the ranks of Blacks, Hispanics, Asians or women did you?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

Anti-Racists say "Diversity is strength"
But, they fight to "Blend diverse peoples into a swath"

Anti-Racists say "Diverse cultures have much to contribute for being diferent"
But, they fight to "Make such diverse cultures eradicated"

Am I missing something, or are anti-Racists retarded on the whole?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 18, 2017)

FJO said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Yep....probably wait till after the Mussy's establish a holy site that they take trips to in remembrance.....like the WTC.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


 Plastic surgeries cost a lot. A lot of women and men also, wants big round bottoms and full lips. but only one race that are genetically born with them parts. But I don't think that nobody knows that Cubans and Puerto Ricans are mixed with  African, Indians, Middle easterners and Europeans. It is because of the slave trade. When England banned the slave trade, that they had blown up the buildings that housed the slavest. But Spain that controlled the slave trade, did not want to fund money to bring their employees back to their home countries. And so they just left the slave traders there and the slave's traders just start mingling on the Island with the ex-slave women since there were not enough of women on the islands..


Jergens Natural Glow Instant Sun Sunless Tanning Mousse


Sarah Baartman - Wikipedia


----------



## TheDude (Jul 18, 2017)

White built her and brown take her down?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Anti-Racists say "Diversity is strength"
> But, they fight to "Blend diverse peoples into a swath"
> 
> Anti-Racists say "Diverse cultures have much to contribute for being diferent"
> ...



You don't get a more diverse culture than the United States

Worked pretty damned well


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 18, 2017)

Aletheia4u said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > An informative story at the BBC....
> ...



Simply and utterly not true. Somebody wasn't paying attention in class.


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Anti-Racists say "Diversity is strength"
> ...




I thought that minorities and women were prevented from contributing. According to you.

If that's true, than our current policy of encouraging their contribution is a radical break and undermines your assumption of success based on past performance.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 18, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Well it depends on what you call contributing

If you consider music, language, food, the arts, movies, labor and raising strong families contributing, then yes all cultures have contributed to our society

However, when you ask......Why aren't more women and more minorities represented as CEO's, Governors, Senators and Congresmen ? You get to the crux of the problem. White males continue to dominate those positions of power


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





So, historically and even today, minorities were/are supposedly prevented from contributing on the macro level.

Thus, your claim that it will work in the future because it worked in the past, is debunked by your own words.


Are you prepared to discuss the issue seriously and honestly now?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 18, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Once again......you are making no sense at either the micro or macro level


----------



## Correll (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





You talk about how excluded minorities and women were from positions of power and then claim that since our diversity worked in the past it will work in the future,


but of past success was built by white guys who excluded minorities and women from contributing on their level. As you said. 


You are the one that is contradicting yourself.


All to avoid discussing the ramifications of this change seriously and honestly.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

mixed relationships produce good things for society....the most common mixed relationships in America for serveral generations now are white men with asian women......that has produced asian women with big breasts....AND WHO DONT LOVE A BIG TITTIED ASIAN BROAD???????????


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

Aletheia4u said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > An informative story at the BBC....
> ...


 I LOVE me some julie Chen


----------



## Freewill (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You have to take this line of argument, even though it goes against your very inner racism.  Maybe you do it to try and 'make up' for what you really believe.

Look at societies in the world.  Look at the societies that whites created, then look at societies that minorities created, no comparison.  So instead of blaming it on obvious inferiority you argue that they were held back by the superior white race.  What a crock of racist mishmash of BS.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> It's a fact that it will happen. We can either whine about it, or adjust so we won't be left behind as the world moves forward.


Extinction is a fact of life, Indians like myself Have known that for quite some time.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

why is this even a fucking discussion? Everyone has a special someone out there for them, and sometimes that special someone might have different ethnic characteristics than you.
no one wants to  FORCE you to marry outside your race,  most people marry their own race.
mixed marriages ARE NOT GOOD
mixed marriages are NOT BAD
they are a PERSONAL CHOICE


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


you aint no different than those "we was Kangz and sheeit" ass black dudes


----------



## Rustic (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> why is this even a fucking discussion? Everyone has a special someone out there for them, and sometimes that special someone might have different ethnic characteristics than you.
> no one wants to  FORCE you to marry outside your race,  most people marry their own race.
> mixed marriages ARE NOT GOOD
> mixed marriages are NOT BAD
> they are a PERSONAL CHOICE


...


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


This country was founded on establishing individualism where none existed before.

Destroying collectivism and tribalism is not what the founders had in mind.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


they championed the rights of the individual. period. every person has the right to live their life as they see fit, within the confines of not violating anyone else's rights.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO.......race mixing will not end the white race, black race or any other race.  thats why the "muh white genocide" argument is stupid. Example, chuck norris's parents are both  1/2 irish american and 1/2 indian...would you describe him as anything other than white? aned hispanicas come in all colors. Felix trinidad is hispanic, but he is black. Canelo Alverez is hispanic, but would anyone say he aint white?
> ...


what are you gonna do to NOT tolerate it..... you gonna try to use physical force to break up IR couples. to paraphrase billy jack " I wish you would, bernard, I really wish you would"


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


The klan was saying the same thing in pre-1960s America....


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

all I got to say is that if some asshole starts giving me static about my dating preferences or my kids, we arent gonna put up with that shit


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


None of the founders would agree with you.

There is a huge difference between rebeling against being a servant to the king and trying to destroy racial differences because multiculturalism/multi-racialism is a total failure.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


all of lthe founders would agree with me, thats why they said we all have INALIABLE RIGHTS. a man can do what the hell he wants to until such time where his actions violate the rights of another.
what right of yours am I violating  by sleeping with a non-white woman?


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Very very few of the white kids you see "dating" non-white kids will ever marry a non-white person.

As the demographics change and the anti-white rhetoric penetrates the very last elements of society, the number of the white people race mixing will drop dramatically.

You are living in the past, and so are the kids who are still influenced by boomers.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


you just gave the best case against what youu are preaching. A lot of people are open to the idea of IR dating, but when its said and done, most marry their own.l I didnt, but Im a small minority.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## koshergrl (Jul 18, 2017)

FJO said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Di's boyfriend was muslim, and she may have been pregnant.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

for all those who call mixed marriages "white genocide"
what do you think should be done about it?
pass a law?


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


All of the founders were white nationalists, or even ethno-nationalists who couldn't even marry a Western European who wasn't of English heritage.

Even staunch Lincoln Republicans were horrified of integration and race mixing, which is why the Democrats literally used race mixing as a political tool to successfully court Republicans away from Lincoln and the more radical elements of the party(integrationists).

This is not about your rights, it is about the good of society which you take for granted at the racial level.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


so do you think that it is OK to use force of law to prevent consenting adults from sleeping with each other?
yes or no


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 18, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



it is obvious that they were Black people. According to their theory. That they believe that Kushites has taken over Egypt that what made it become ruled by Black people to explain the reason why the Majority of the Egyptian's artwork resembles the Africans. . But then later on the Assyrians came and taken over, which brought it back being ruled by Middle easterners. But in the Bible that it says that Moses had married a Black woman from a neighboring tribe. And so why the Egyptians did not enslaved them?  And it says that Moses' sister did not like her because she was Black. And the only reason that it can be that his sister disliked his wife, it is that she might be a close relative of the Egyptians. 


.
The 25th dynasty was a line of rulers originating in the Nubian Kingdom of Kush – in present-day northern Sudan and southern Egypt – and most saw Napata as their spiritual homeland. They reigned in part or all of Ancient Egypt from 760–656 BC.[1] The dynasty began with Kashta's invasion of Upper Egypt and culminated in several years of both successful and unsuccessful war with the Mesopotamian based Assyrian Empire. The 25th Dynasty's reunification of Lower Egypt, Upper Egypt, and also Kush (Nubia) created the largest Egyptian empire since the New Kingdom. They assimilated into society by reaffirming Ancient Egyptian religious traditions, temples, and artistic forms, while introducing some unique aspects of Kushite culture.[2] It was during the 25th dynasty that the Nile valley saw the first widespread construction of pyramids (many in modern Sudan) since the Middle Kingdom.[3][4][5]

After the Assyrian kings Sargon II and Sennacherib defeated attempts by the Nubian kings to gain a foothold in the Near East, their successors Esarhaddon and Ashurbanipal invaded Egypt and defeated and drove out the Nubians. War with Assyria resulted in the end of Kushite power in Northern Egypt and the conquest of Egypt by Assyria. They were succeeded by the Twenty-sixth dynasty of Egypt, initially a puppet dynasty installed by and vassals of the Assyrians, the last native dynasty to rule Egypt before the Persian Invasion. Twenty-fifth Dynasty of Egypt - Wikipedia






In an ongoing effort to demonstrate the viability of the
Philosophic Cognancy Method 
(PCM) for Africancultural comparative studies, I will be conducting an ongoing series of short blogs that will highlight ways that wecan demonstrate either parallels, interactions with or migrations from the ancient Nile Valley civilizations with thatof the rest of Black Africa. In this brief discourse we are going to compare some royal insignia from the Akan of Ghana with that of the royal insignia from ancient Egypt Akan and Egyptian Symbol Comparisons | Ancient Egypt | Africa


*The living Descendants of the Ancient Egyptians/Legacy*
The living Descendants of the Ancient Egyptians/Legacy - Page 3 - The Phora


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> for all those who call mixed marriages "white genocide"
> what do you think should be done about it?
> pass a law?


Nobody calls mixed marriages "white genocide", they call it a symptom of the disease.

If you actually watch some videos about white genocide, or even just read an article on counter currents about the subject or something; you would see that race mixing is barely even mentioned.

The way to stop white genocide is for white people to retake Europe from traitors and non-white racists and reintroduce the beauty of the various indigenous cultures there to make young white people feel like they once again belong to a "cool" group that is worth preserving. 

Once the boomers die, all the idiots who truly believe in "white privilege" and actually possess "white guilt" will also be dead.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > for all those who call mixed marriages "white genocide"
> ...


you didnt answer my question.....do you believe that people should have the right to sleep with other consenting adults, regardless of race, if they so choose?


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


I think it is ok to use force of law to keep people from owning property based on race in ethnostates, which makes your question irrelevant.

It is not about stupid boomers and their short-sighted feelings anymore. This is about preventing all-out race wars and genocide in the frightfully near future.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


that still isnt a yes or no question
do you or do you not believe that its ok to use force to  prevent and/or punish consenting adults from sleeping with each other?


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


Your question is only relevant to someone who lives in the past.

The world you know today is already dying. No one even needs to ban race mixing to reduce it to oblivion.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


is that a yes or a no


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 18, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 It wasn't the Whites that had kept the minorities or the women down. It were the people of power that has kept everyone divided. The F.B.I. and other intelligence agencies were playing on people's intelligence. The F.B.I. had stopped the K.K.K. by playing mind games on the members. But they has also stopped all the other organizations from uniting. If everyone are one, then that means that they aren't in power anymore. And so they has to divide them up into groups. And to make sure each group is no bigger for them to handle, and to make sure that the other groups doesn't involve themselves in other group's matters, to help the other groups. Like in this video, that they has mentioned about their dirty little tricks. 

 Fast forwarded to 1:11 in the video.

.  .


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





ptbw forever said:


> I think it is ok to use force of law to keep people from owning property based on race in ethnostates, which makes your question irrelevant.
> 
> It is not about stupid boomers and their short-sighted feelings anymore. This is about preventing all-out race wars and genocide in the frightfully near future.



If that is your fucked up reasoning you proffer as valid, then in turn, it would be reasonable to assert that anyone thinking like yourself should be neutered to prevent reproduction, branded on back, belly, arms and legs as sub human and imprisoned at hard, HARD LABOR for their entire 3 years of life MAX remaining BY LAW. You are one really fucked up sub human mother fucker!


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


Do you support white genocide? Yes or No?

Your question is as nonsensical to me as mine is to you. You presumably don't support the mass killing of white people, or inflicting conditions on white people designed to destroy us as a group, but you think nothing of race mixing because you were born during a time when race mixing was very rare, and the number of white children dwarfed all other groups.

I literally grew up watching Bill Clinton gleefully talk about how great it was that the long standing demographics of America were radically changing. Your dreams of what America should be was practically dead before I was even born.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I grew up in south oak cliff, I was one of 12 white students at a school of 2000 people
try again
btw, I dont support any genocide, except against communists


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


You are just scared of REAL progressivism.

I only hope you live long enough to see it in your own town.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Great Britain and other once beautiful peaceful nations in Western Europe, have been thoroughly Cucked. It's what happens to nations that allow their white Cuckold Liberals too much power. They've dismantled Immigration Systems all across Western Europe. They've created bloody chaos. And they're actually gloating about it. Americans better be paying attention. If they choose to allow their Cucks too much power, their nation will be Cucked too.
> ...


Teddy Kennedy was catholic.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


and a good swimmer


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


 The before or after Julie Chen?


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

Aletheia4u said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...


BOTH
she isnt as hot as Tia Carrere though..............I dont see how anyone could look at Tia and doubt that there is agod that loves us


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


You grew up knowing that your community was a total outlier from the rest of America, and the west at large.

I grew up knowing that my ever-changing community is very much the last stand for urban white America, and the west as a whole.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> mixed relationships produce good things for society....the most common mixed relationships in America for serveral generations now are white men with asian women......that has produced asian women with big breasts....AND WHO DONT LOVE A BIG TITTIED ASIAN BROAD???????????


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

Aletheia4u said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > mixed relationships produce good things for society....the most common mixed relationships in America for serveral generations now are white men with asian women......that has produced asian women with big breasts....AND WHO DONT LOVE A BIG TITTIED ASIAN BROAD???????????


where are the big tittied asian chicks in that vid???????


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





ptbw forever said:


> You are just scared of REAL progressivism.
> 
> I only hope you live long enough to see it in your own town.


What the fuck are you going on about, FOOL? That makes as much sense as pissing up the wall to clean the drapes. Get off those drugs, dummy!


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> mixed relationships produce good things for society....the most common mixed relationships in America for serveral generations now are white men with asian women......that has produced asian women with big breasts....AND WHO DONT LOVE A BIG TITTIED ASIAN BROAD???????????


There are plenty of fully Asian women with big breasts, and there will be far more in the future as living conditions in Asia dramatically improve(and they are getting taller).

It is black women who are becoming shorter and are developing smaller breasts.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > mixed relationships produce good things for society....the most common mixed relationships in America for serveral generations now are white men with asian women......that has produced asian women with big breasts....AND WHO DONT LOVE A BIG TITTIED ASIAN BROAD???????????
> ...


both of my ex wives are over 5'10


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Some "conservative" you are...


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...


how am I not conservative because of what women I find attractive?
if you say you would turn down a date with Tamilyn Tomita, Vanessa williams or a young Jennifer Lopez, youare either gay or a liar.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Are you pure Anglo-Saxon or do you have Irish, Italian, Eastern Euro or any other mixing in your family tree?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


The racist nutjobs on this forum confuse "conservatism" with "white supremacy".  If you aren't a "white supremacist" then, in their eyes, you're a low-down dirty race traitor and not a conservative.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


Your ex-wives are from a far taller generation of black women(not that 5'10 is even all that tall anymore).

In the future Asian women will be all 5'8 and above, and white women will be approaching 6 feet, while black women will shrink to 5'5 or 5'4.

The average African woman also isn't very tall, and most are pretty flat-chested, so that means the already shrinking American black woman will get mixed up in that as well.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


I am a German with visible Celtic features from my dad's side of the family(Scottish).

All European nations cluster together genetically.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Ahh, racially mixed background. 

Racist assholes didn't think so less than a hundred years ago.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> ....The average African woman also isn't very tall, and most are pretty flat-chested, so that means the already shrinking American black woman will get mixed up in that as well.


Not a fan of National Geographic magazine growing up? 

Despite the skin tone, there is a lot of genetic variation between tribal regions including breast size.  Africa is huge, not puny like Europe.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


Julie Chen is a disgusting liberal bitch on a show that actually makes "The View" look somewhat intelligent.


Even if I was ok with race mixing for myself, I would never even fathom dating any of those harlots.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

and since we


ptbw forever said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I was talkin strictly on looks..........I dont know her politics and have never seen her TV show


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > ....The average African woman also isn't very tall, and most are pretty flat-chested, so that means the already shrinking American black woman will get mixed up in that as well.
> ...


Yes, Africa is a big continent, full of very short people.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


sudanese ingeneral arent short


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Agreed.

The Tallest People in the World
_Africa is a continent of the extremes. And the cradle of humankind. This is where the shortest people, the pygmies, appeared and still live.

Amongst those of pure blood, men have an average height of just 1.45 m (4.34 ft) and women of 1.33 m (4 ft)! But pygmies are not a dwarf variant of the Black Africans. Their heads look large compared to the rest of the body. But otherwise, they are perfectly proportioned (the dwarfs are deformed). They represent an ancient race and only the Khoi-San people (bushmen), now restricted to South Africa, are more ancient amongst current Homo sapiens races, who 50,000 years ago left Africa and reached New Guinea and Philippines, where nowadays pygmies still live.

But a biological law says that on tropics animals tend to have longer limbs than their counterparts living in areas with temperate/cold climate. Humans do not follow strictly biological rules, as they can shape their environment, but still, in Africa the tallest human race, with the longest limbs evolved.

This is the so-called Sudan type of the typical African Blacks. Today, this African race in its more or less pure form lives mainly in the southern Sudan and surrounding areas, while in central/western Africa they are heavily mixed with Congo type (the common typical Black Africans, like Bantu tribes).

In Ethiopia and Somalia, this race mixed intensively with a White one coming from southwestern Asia thousands of years ago.

In the case of some Sudanese tribes, males can have an average height of 1.9 m (6 ft, 4in) (!), while women of 1.8 m (6 ft) (!). These people have slim but strong bodies, and their heads are more elongated than in the case of the typical African Blacks. In case of a mixed race, these huge heights may not be generally attained by the population.

The most famous group and more racially preserved of the Sudanese race are the Nilotic tribes (they all originated on the Upper Nile area). The most famous are Maasai, Turkana, Samburu and Dinka, whose main occupation is animal husbandry.

Ancient (and modern) Nubians, the Black Pharaohs, were also of Sudanese race. When the French met this race of giants (in Chad tribes), they called them "the beautiful race".

The Surma tribe from southwestern Ethiopia is famous due to their women's habit of wearing lipplates.

On the marshes of the White Nile the Dinka live, tribes of nomad shepherds, whose main occupation is cattle/goat husbandry. That's why they are constantly in search of rich pastures.

Dinka people do not eat during daytime. In the evening, the family gathers around the fire to eat milk, fish, cooked water tubers, vegetables and rarely goat meat.

Cattle are never sacrificed. The community is led by a chief who chooses the grazing places. Each family detains a great number of cattle and some goats. Because they move so much, people do not keep too many belongings: just some clay pots, mats, headkerchiefs employed by the women to cover their heads and spear employed by men for hunting.

Children grow in groups and nobody is allowed to punish them. At the age of 6, boys start to accompany their father for learning husbandry and milking. For protection against the mosquito bites (that can spread malaria in these areas), Dinkas anoint their bodies with ash._


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Sudan isn't Africa.

Africa isn't like Europe(where the tallest groups are not even noticeably taller than the shortest groups).


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


sudan isnt in africa??????????its damn sure not in austrailia


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


Are you a moron?

When did I say Sudan isn't IN Africa?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Sudan isn't Africa.
> 
> Africa isn't like Europe(where the tallest groups are not even noticeably taller than the shortest groups).


So you not only don't read National Geo, but you don't know how to read a map?  Interesting, but it explains a lot about you.

*Sudan*
Sudan location: _north-eastern Africa, bordering the Red Sea, between Egypt and Eritrea



_


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

I think Im gonna take a trip to england, in south america lol


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Nice dance, but the fact remains Sudan is part of Africa.  Get a clue, please.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


hey, you wanna go to the baltic sea with me and visit the island of Jamaica?


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Sudan isn't Africa.
> ...


You apparently can't even read National Geographic. Your reading comprehension skills are abysmal.

If I say that the Netherlands(a country where the people are much taller than the average African) isn't Europe, that obviously doesn't mean that I am saying the Netherlands isn't located in Europe.

You are trying to say that Sudan somehow represents all or most of Africa, when that is clearly ridiculous.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


You are certifiably retarded, aren't you?


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

hey...anyone want to go to Oklahoma and visit Seattle


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Great idea!  We should take the train to save money.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


yeah,  we could go take pictures of stonhenge while we are there


----------



## Timmy (Jul 18, 2017)

RAce is a social classification.   Really , how many people have mixed backgrounds?  It's only increasing .


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





ptbw forever said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Keep dancing, kid. The more you do, the more you prove my points about you.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

Timmy said:


> RAce is a social classification.   Really , how many people have mixed backgrounds?  It's only increasing .


naw, race does have real biological base, and most people, past present and future, will reporduce within that genotype, but there is nothing wrong with being one  of those who dont.
race does matter to an extent , but it isnt the be all end all


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


You really are dumber than gnat and Timmah combined.

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > RAce is a social classification.   Really , how many people have mixed backgrounds?  It's only increasing .
> ...


All humans are 99.5-99.9% genetically alike.  There is a lot more to human beings than skin tone.  Timmy is partially correct, "race" is a construct since, as we've been discussing about Africans and Europeans, a wide spectrum across that 0.1-0.5%.  As our knowledge of genetics grew, geneticists realized the old "racial classifications" were as outdated as phrenology.  One's "racial" history, ancestral geographic origin, is of interest only
to medical doctors and racists.

History of Phrenology on the Web


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


You just go to sleep believing that, kid.  I'm sure it gives you a big, warm fuzzy thinking you are superior.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Anti-Racists say "Diversity is strength"
> ...



But, you support eradicating the diversity of the U.S by blending it together, no?

So, which is it morons?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What about Jews?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> for serveral generations now are white men with asian women......that has produced asian women with big breasts....AND WHO DONT LOVE A BIG TITTIED ASIAN BROAD???????????



Native Americans fit this bill pretty closely.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



That could be taken as "Racist"

The most collectivist people are the Chinese.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



If anything I'd move back to my ancestral homeland of Poland.
I don't really agree with America at any point in history, ironically.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



LOLz, the Founding Fathers immigration act, the Naturalization Act of 1790 said only free Whites of good character were to become U.S citizens.


----------



## USApatriotz (Jul 18, 2017)

It's an absolute TRAGEDY & I'm NOT white!

Some small bright spots though. There are a fair number of white Hispanics who like traditional America & even some non-white Hispanics who are conservative which explains how Trump won the Hispanic vote. And the Asian growth rate may be higher but they're still a very small % of the population compared to whites.

If whites become a minority in 2044 as projected then even in just 100 to 150 years much of America will be UNRECOGNIZABLE with only 25% to 30% of the population white!

You can BET by then we'll have quasi to *FULL open borders, regional Sharia Law, & maybe even a Muslim President! The founding fathers would be absolutely MORTIFIED and HORRIFIED!!*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Good point, if race mixing is a freedom right, then denying property to who ever you chose is a freedom right too, no?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 18, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Not to worry, by that time there won't be an America.  We will be Hemisphere #1.  And our land will be sold off to anyone that wants it.




You believe that and yet you voted for trump?

[emoji849]




Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


if it's YOUR property
you should have the right to serve and employ only those you want to for any reason


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


they didn't incorporate that into the constitution, which tells me they realized that could change


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


that's why I prefer viet and Khmer women, they are generally solid conservatives


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Keep in mind that the Africans who cradled Humankind also had enormous cranial capacities, now this is not true what so ever.

While, it's true that the whole World has seen a shrinking in Human cranial capacities in the last 10's of thousands of years, this pattern has been more prevalent in Africa,.

Furthermore in lots of places cephalic indexes have increased, with the more primitive rear brain getting flattened, meaning the more advanced frontal lobe gains a disproportionate amount of cranial volume.

However, the cephalic index of Africa has not increased.

Yes, people with bigger skulls, and presumably larger cranial capacities have detectably higher IQ's.

Skull size and intelligence, and King Robert Bruce's IQ - ScienceDirect

Yes, people with higher cephalic indexes have detectable higher IQ's too.

http://iosrjournals.org/iosr-jdms/papers/Vol15-Issue 5/Version-5/A1505050104.pdf


----------



## TheDude (Jul 18, 2017)

To be quite honest, let's say whites are gone. We're talking a people who know how to get shit done.

While I respect all races for various reasons, which race you figure will manage the ship so we remain a world power, or do we simply cave way to the liberal goal of one world order, where we're so dysfunctional our fate is being conquered leading to Communism?  For that purpose, sorry, but I have little confidence in any "race" short of the Israelis, Eastern Indians, and Asians to prevent that from occurring, and even then I have a lot of doubt.

Be careful what you wish for you dirty white hating liberals, who project racism on others.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



They should have, without it the U.S.A is being ruined by the pests.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Chimpanzees / Bonobos are over 98% genetically alike to Humans.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


what pests?...if you are talking about welfare leeches, criminals, people who come here and expect us to bend to them and refuse to become real americans, you are goddamned right....but if you are talking about good americans who might be a shade darker, then fuck you


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



I'm also talking about people like you.
White idiots who appease the third-World swaths to their own demise.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


you don't know what the fuck you are talking about
I have  given years of my life to defend our constitution, money from my own pocket, Ive participated in fighting against  the bush and Obama admins attempts to turn America into the people's republic, what the fuck have you done?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


He's a young, proud Polish white supremacist who thinks having an 85 IQ makes him a genius.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



So, why do you support all this to come here?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The African American IQ is actually 85, dumbass.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


So you're no smarter than African Americans?  Why are you claiming to be a genius then?


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I don't support any of that bullshit, asshole


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



I actually scored a 124 IQ.

You refuse to actually debate on my previous comment about cranial capacity, and cephalic indexes directed at you.

Instead as expected, you're here to mouth off like the dirty degenerate you are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



Then why should the perpetrators (Mexicans) be here?

Oh yeah, keep viewing them as individuals, until there's no more America, brilliant.

Arguably the German people during the Nazi regime were also individuals, same with the Russian people during the Soviet regime.

See, how weak extreme individualism is?


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


so I should hate white people because of Shannon watts?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



Weak, way more Mexicans are anti-American, than Whites are.

I think Individualists are sub-Humans, selfish people who just think of themselves, not about society and can't properly identify threats, nor proportions, nor important collectives.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

This video speaks volumes on how much the Mexican collective supports illegals.

How can we support such an anti-American people?

Get them out.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 18, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


there are as many or more whites waging war against my god given, constitutionally protected right to keep and bear arms as there are non whites


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 18, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



Disproportionately the Mexican is way more anti-American.

My guess is 80% of Mexicans hold anti-American values, and only 20% of Whites do.

So guess what happens when Mexicans head for the majority?


----------



## TheDude (Jul 19, 2017)

I love racist threads.  Here's what I think of races, and I like them all.  These are in general terms, but they apply.

*White people: *They get shit done.  Of course if put into the wrong hands, you get a major asshole.

*Jewish people (not race, but it matters):*   Many are very intelligent.  Some seem to have a greater, or at least a different perception of things.  They get shit done too, and that's a understatement.  Others are just twisted.

*US Indians: * Simple, and don't knock simple.  Some are very intelligent and wise.  Broad shoulders and little ass (ha), no really.  Don't get em drunk, because bad things happen.  Something about alcohol & Indians.

*"Asians":*  While they have a small Johnson, no doubt it works for Asian women. They're generally very intelligent, capable, earnest & honorable.  Sometimes they're very rude, conceited, and drive like shit man.   As for a select group of Chinese, stop killing dogs for sport you fucks.

*Black people:* While they have a large Johnson, no doubt the Asian women are scared. They're fine powerful athletes, mostly because they have a strong ass and really big hands. Most have a great nature, and in some ways they're "simple" like US Indians.  Potential is not lacking, many are highly intelligent.  But I have to question much of their "culture".  Too much crime and neglect, and too much complaining.  That and look at many of their role models, like Maxine Waters.  She makes me sick.  They're feeding you lies.
*
Eastern Indians: *I like these people a lot man.  Most I've met are very serious.  But always friendly, they have a great nature, and they're very capable.  Then there's one guy I know, funniest guy I know, and scared of nothing. His EI wife is different as well.  Both hilarious, and she gives me a lot of shit.

*Mexicans:* Good nature, hard working & hard working.  I like how they do the shit white people used to do more often, picnics and stuff.  Speak of, and this applies to folks from South America, pick the fuck up after yourselves.  That and you're not the only one in the area, like in a store aisle. Show some courtesy.


I can't speak much for the middle east.  In many ways, I prefer to keep it that way for the sake of country. We're already culturally disturbed as fuck. The women I knew were very soft spoken and BEAUTIFUL. The men very courteous and nice.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 19, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


 Depends on which whitey you are referring too. Most Whites are in the same boat middle class Blacks and Hispanics are in. BUt here is how the super rich divides us....:


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jul 19, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...


Well, there's been a large influx of illegal aliens coming over our southern border for years now and the vast majority of them are Catholics and thus, contraception and other forms of birth control are frowned upon, thus they spit out kids left and right.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 19, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...


The US is also a different place than it was 200 years ago. Change happens. Change is healthy. Stagnation is disease. 

Are you saying that non whites cannot be patriots? That they do not believe in the constitution and our form of government. ? Your basis for that assumption is WHAT exactly. ?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 19, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


What do you base that on and, more importantly, what are "anti- American" values??


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 19, 2017)

LuckyDuck said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > An informative story at the BBC....
> ...



Some White Catholic nations have very low birth rates, particularly ones in Eastern Europe.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 19, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...



Well, if you have crowds of Mexicans in the U.S, hassling American flags, and Americans for being against illegals.

Then obviously large tracts of that population is anti-American, point blank.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 19, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Waning a path to become American citizens makes them anti American??


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 19, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I bet you're a millionaire with several patents too.  LOL


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 19, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Not to worry, by that time there won't be an America.  We will be Hemisphere #1.  And our land will be sold off to anyone that wants it.
> ...



Trump is a temporary stay of execution.   Revelation tells us that all nations will come against Israel. That means all nations will be under the authority of the UN/NWO, including us.
Hitlery would have put that on the fast track.  We dodged a bullet by keeping her out of the White House.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 19, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > An informative story at the BBC....
> ...


obviously non whites can be patriots...like this guy


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



My parents are worth about 1.4 million.

I might not have patents, but I'm a quite talented artist.
Most of these I painted below at around the age of 18.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 19, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Most other groups came here mostly as legal immigrants, if they don't respect our laws, they don't respect our nation.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 19, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> It's a fact that it will happen. We can either whine about it, or adjust so we won't be left behind as the world moves forward.



The "adjustment" is to have children.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 19, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> White folks created the greatest nation in history. They can't be all-bad, no? Why is the OP and others hatin on em so much?


I don't think the OP said anything of the sort.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 19, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Great Britain and other once beautiful peaceful nations in Western Europe, have been thoroughly Cucked. It's what happens to nations that allow their white Cuckold Liberals too much power. They've dismantled Immigration Systems all across Western Europe. They've created bloody chaos. And they're actually gloating about it. Americans better be paying attention. If they choose to allow their Cucks too much power, their nation will be Cucked too.
> ...


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 19, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > It's a fact that it will happen. We can either whine about it, or adjust so we won't be left behind as the world moves forward.
> ...



Then what are you doing here? Shouldn't you be humping someone instead?


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jul 19, 2017)

The US is inching closer & closer to being Cucked like numerous Western European nations have. If the white Liberal Cuckolds do get back in power, the US is doomed. It begins and ends with dismantling Immigration Systems. It's a crucial part of the Cuck agenda. I guess we'll see where Americans decide to go. I truly hope they make the right decision.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 19, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> The US is inching closer & closer to being Cucked like numerous Western European nations have. If the white Liberal Cuckolds do get back in power, the US is doomed. It begins and ends with dismantling Immigration Systems. It's a crucial part of the Cuck agenda. I guess we'll see where Americans decide to go. I truly hope they make the right decision.


No sure who you think is cuckolding whom.  If liberals are cuckolds, who is fucking their wives/spouses? 

What the fuck is the "cuck agenda"? 

Regarding the "dismantling Immigration Systems", do you mean all those fucking Chinese and Canucks buying up our houses? 

Foreigners snap up record number of US homes

Foreigners snap up record number of US homes  Tuesday, 18 Jul 2017 | 12:38 PM ET | 00:57

_Foreign purchases of U.S. residential real estate surged to the highest level ever in terms of number of homes sold and dollar volume.

Foreign buyers closed on $153 billion worth of U.S. residential properties between April 2016 and March 2017, a 49 percent jump from the period a year earlier, according to the National Association of Realtors. That surpasses the previous high, set in 2015.

The jump follows a year-earlier retreat and comes as a surprise, given the current strength of the U.S. dollar against most foreign currencies, which makes U.S. housing even more expensive. Apparently, the value of a financial safe-haven is outweighing the rising costs.

Foreign sales accounted for 10 percent of all existing home sales by dollar volume and 5 percent by number of properties. In total, foreign buyers purchased 284,455 homes, up 32 percent from the previous year.

Half of all foreign sales were in just three states: Florida, California and Texas.

Chinese buyers led the pack for the fourth straight year, followed by buyers from Canada, the United Kingdom, Mexico and India. Russian buyers made up barely 1 percent of the purchases._


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...








FWIW, Senator Philip Hart, who proposed the bill, was Irish Catholic.  

U.S. Immigration Legislation: 1965 Immigration and Nationality Act (Hart-Cellar Act)
_The Hart-Celler Act abolished the national origins quota system that had structured American immigration policy since the 1920s, *replacing it with a preference system that focused on immigrants' skills and family relationships with citizens or residents of the U.S. *Numerical restrictions on visas were set at 170,000 per year, not including immediate relatives of U.S. citizens, nor "special immigrants" (including those born in "independent" nations in the Western hemisphere; former citizens; ministers; employees of the U.S. government abroad)._


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jul 19, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


That's Europe; I'm talking about from Mexico, Central America and South America.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 27, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...




???


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 27, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Look up the average height of Nigerians, Kenyans, Ghanaians etc.

It is MUCH shorter than the Sudanese.

Europeans are significantly taller than Africans. Even the Irish are taller than most African countries.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



That's true, but in all fairness part of that is probably from malnutrition.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 27, 2017)

Since America has always been much, much more than weak obsession over skin color, the OP seems to indicate little more than an irrelevant, pointless fear.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2017)

African Americans might have been bred to be taller than their African counterparts.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Since America has always been much, much more than weak obsession over skin color, the OP seems to indicate little more than an irrelevant, pointless fear.


Not just America, human beings all over the planet.  My theory is that being slightly xenophobic is a survival trait.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> African Americans might have been bred to be taller than their African counterparts.


And Poles might have been inbred to the point of mental retardation, but I don't agree with either theory.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > African Americans might have been bred to be taller than their African counterparts.
> ...



Polish American IQ of 109, and an African American IQ of 85.

Now you tell me which one more closely resembles a retard?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > African Americans might have been bred to be taller than their African counterparts.
> ...



Bushman, and Pygmies have the highest genetic diversity in the World, and score IQ's in the mid 50's, classified as retarded.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Since America has always been much, much more than weak obsession over skin color, the OP seems to indicate little more than an irrelevant, pointless fear.
> ...






Not anymore


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Sure it is, Balkanization is always a potential threat, it's been one of the major factors for many wars, massacres, and genocides.

Now in the U.S.A more than ever, considering now we're seeing more anti-American immigrant elements in U.S society, than ever before.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I know a whole lot brilliant high IQ retards.  Worked with some of them. Prisons are filled with them. That's not the "Holy Grail" of success. And the tests for IQ -- probably are culturally biased.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I know that, but morons like Divine Wind were trying to claim that Sudanese people represented the average height of Africans.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The person who makes such as comment as you did.

My IQ is far higher than 109 and I am African American. On top of that, IQ tests have been shown to prove nothing.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Polish American IQ of 109, and an African American IQ of 85.
> 
> *Now you tell me which one more closely resembles a retard?*


The racist who posts things as fact without posting evidence to back up their assertions.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


A slight disagreement.  IQ tests are a good tool for determining intelligence, but they have flaws.  A main one being education levels where the test is merely determining a level of education, not intelligence.

If an IQ test is administered in Swahili or Portuguese, I doubt many people on this forum would do very well on it.   Because of this limitation, it's important to measure IQ's given a group with the same exact education levels.  Anyone who thinks education in the US is the same across all spectrums of society is fooling themselves.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Nice lie, but wrong again.  Spin it all you like, but anyone who isn't a fucking dumbass and/or racist, can clearly read my comments and determine for themselves what I said.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


I've always put it as "highly educated idiots".  Agreed that IQ tests aren't perfect and can be "culturally biased".  As mentioned previously, differences in education levels is a problem in accurately measuring IQ.   

OTOH, anyone who believes Africa only has midgets as natural denizens is obviously too stupid to be educated.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Why not?  Genes are genes.  Being fearful of strangeness, be it people, animals, plants, etc, has important survival applications.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Fair enough. I can agree with this.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...




 The same reason you do not need to sleep with a night light anymore.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 27, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



There is  no reason to be xenophobic.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Growing up is one thing, but genetics are another.  While we can overcome many of our innate desires with education, that doesn't mean they go away.  Those desires are still there.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Xenophobia is simply the fear of strangers.  In modern usage, it often means racism, but it's more than that.  At it's basis is the fundamental fear of the unknown.  Anything taken to an extreme, or even too far, is bad, but being reluctant to walk around alone in the dark in a strange neighborhood isn't considered "mentally ill".  It's often viewed as "good common sense".


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Polish American IQ of 109, and an African American IQ of 85.
> ...



Polish American IQ of 109.

American Ethnic Groups


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Ashkenazi Jews especially, and to a lesser degree Western Europeans sure seem to be pretty illogical for the high levels of their IQ's.

Both seem to be often insistent on replacing their own people, with Third-World riff-raffs.

Furthermore, with Ashkenazi Jews, so many of them blame Poland for the Holocaust.

Other Ashkenazi Jew quirks also include their strong support for gun control, considering Nazi Germany used it on them.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Thanks for the link, albeit from a book published 39 years ago.  You obviously were only looking at the charts and not reading the content.  If you had, you'd have understood the purpose of the study; to show how IQ's rise as impoverished groups improve as their conditions improve.  It also says there is no difference noted in Ethnic group IQs that could not be attributed to socioeconomic disadvantages.

This is simplified for your reading pleasure on page 229:


 .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



I certainly don't deny that environment including poverty influence IQ.

What I argue is that environment including poverty doesn't fully explain why the Black IQ lags behind so much.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



While, it's true that the Polish American IQ gained 18 points between 1920 - 1970.

Consider that the Illiteracy rate of Poland was double that of African Americans, at the time of 1897 - 1931, due to the Partitions which the Germans, and Russians didn't invest in Polish education, and sometimes outright banned Polish language education.
As a result many Poles homeschooled.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Your link explained it.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


As did the Irish and other groups when tracked.   Are you claiming only Poles have a higher than average IQ or just that Poles are smarter than Blacks, all other factors being equal?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Not even close to being true, Ireland's illiteracy was much lower than Poland's at the turn of the 20th century.

Ireland's illiteracy in 1911 was 8.3%.

Introduction - CSO - Central Statistics Office

Compare to Poland's in 1897 having 69.5% of it's population illiterate.

Poland facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about Poland

Poland in 1931 had 33.1% of it's population illiterate.

Polish census of 1931


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The study was immigrants in the 20th Century, not the education levels in those nations in different eras.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 28, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Yes, and the bulk of Polish Americans came to the U.S.A in the early 1900's fleeing oppressive Partitions of Poland, many of them were illiterate in Polish on arrival, much less English, the same doesn't hold true to the same degree for Irish immigrants.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Interesting.  So how does that refute your own link or prove your point about disparity between ethnic group IQs?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 28, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Presumably in the 1920's Polish Americans had a much higher level of illiteracy than African Americans, but not a lower IQ, in fact quite the opposite the IQ of Polish Americans was probably higher.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Prove it since the link you provided says otherwise.  OTOH, you are free to believe any cockamamie shit that helps you feel better about yourself.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2017)

Isn't there a subforum in the Global Discussion area for threads about Europe? Wouldn't that be a better place for this kind of thing instead of trolling every thread here into a discussion on Poland?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...




America is always "dramatically different" than it was a few decades prior. Change is the constant. Nothing to panic about over a new generation of Americans being born. Kind of important to perpetuate the populace. Anyone who looks at a precious baby and worries about what color it is, has some serious issues.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 28, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > An informative story at the BBC....
> ...


Then leave white nationalists alone, retard.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...




No. Why would I?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 28, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Sorry, dude, but I can't.  I swore an oath to "_support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and *domestic*_".  Anyone who seeks to pervert, alter or otherwise shred the Constitution is an enemy.

Have you ever sworn that oath, ptbw forever ?  Does it have an expiration date?  What do you think patriots who've sworn that oath should do to traitors or those who seek to shred the Constitution?


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 28, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You haven't done shit to the Democrats for embracing communism, so I doubt you idiots will do anything to people who could easily kick your ass any time you decide to grow some balls on that front.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 28, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Translation: _ Why, no, DW, I've never taken that oath because I don't support the Constitution of the United States.  I only support White Nationalism.  RaHoWa! _

Figured you never did.  No worries.  However, if you ever think your little "racial holy war" will ever happen, you're just jerking yourself off.  The guy you pledge dues to for "the resistance" or whatever he calls it?  He's playing you for a sucker.  Look at how he lives and how you live to get a fucking clue.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 28, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


I support the preservation of white people and their indigenous homelands. I don't pledge dues to anyone.

American multiculturalism can go fuck itself, and the actual creators of the Constitution agreed with me.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 28, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Ahh, so you're a Euro cocksucker, not an American, like your Polish friend.  Great.  I support you staying in your indigenous lands and staying out of everyone elses fucking business.  The problem with the fucking Nazis is they tried to spread their assholishness and got crushed for it.  They should have stayed in Europe like you.

Just so we're clear:  If you don't support and defend the Constitution of the United States of America, get the fuck out.  Leave now before you regret not leaving sooner.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 28, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


YOU don't support and defend the Constitution, dumbfuck. That is the point I was getting at.

The framers agreed with me and wouldn't have spit on people like to put you out if you were on fire.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 28, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



So, you think that racists just support what they do to feel better about themselves?

As if no one could be concerned with Balkanized conflicts, increased violence, decreased intelligence, and the erosion of their unique heritage?

I don't think you anti-Racists are very good at identifying threats, proportions, or much of anything.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, you think that racists just support what they do to feel better about themselves?...


Yes.  Or they are insane.  Your pick.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > So, you think that racists just support what they do to feel better about themselves?...
> ...



As an extreme individualist you clearly don't think about society at all, and don't think about anything other than yourself.'

I happen to think of the implications to society, as we continue to allow in masses of third-World riff-raffs.


----------



## Mudda (Jul 29, 2017)

With all the race mingling which is only going to increase with time, within 1000 years we'll all be mutts.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2017)

Mudda said:


> With all the race mingling which is only going to increase with time, within 1000 years we'll all be mutts.




You're more than 1000 years too late.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...






"We"?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You are free to think whatever bullshit makes you happy.  You're free to lie about others and look down on everyone who is less white than yourself.  However, what you are not free to do is shut me or others up in disputing your assine racial ideas.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2017)

I consider these types of threads to be kind of  . . . extreme.  I don't think white people are going to disappear.  There are still a LOT of white people in the world.  Just because one ethnicity is having a baby boom doesn't mean that another race will be entirely wiped out because of it.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > With all the race mingling which is only going to increase with time, within 1000 years we'll all be mutts.
> ...


A lot longer than that!  The human family tree looks more like a bramble bush.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I consider these types of threads to be kind of  . . . extreme.  I don't think white people are going to disappear.  There are still a LOT of white people in the world.  Just because one ethnicity is having a baby boom doesn't mean that another race will be entirely wiped out because of it.


Genetically, there is no such thing as races anymore.  The difference is minor and makes as much difference as two identical cars with different paint jobs.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I consider these types of threads to be kind of  . . . extreme.  I don't think white people are going to disappear.  There are still a LOT of white people in the world.  Just because one ethnicity is having a baby boom doesn't mean that another race will be entirely wiped out because of it.
> ...



Well, that depends on the individual and their family tree.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


That'd be both Sobie and "lil' Sobie", whom big Sobie clutches all the time.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I consider these types of threads to be kind of  . . . extreme.  I don't think white people are going to disappear.  There are still a LOT of white people in the world.  Just because one ethnicity is having a baby boom doesn't mean that another race will be entirely wiped out because of it.
> ...



You would be wrong too.  There are definite genetic differences between the races, such as being more prone to certain diseases and bone structure, chemically, etc.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Nonetheless, we're all human and our differences are less than .5% genetically.

The vast majority of our differences are cultural, not genetic.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



You are talking about the mix of our genes.  I am talking about actual genetic differences between races of peoples.  For example, people of African heritage are more likely to have sickle cell disease (much more likely) than people of any other race.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Correct, but Sickle Cell is more common among those with Mediterranean heritage too.

People with a heritage from different parts of the world can have a propensity for various genetic diseases such as breast cancer, Tay-Sachs, Beta-Thalassemia, high cholesterol, etc. or have a higher resistance to such ailments.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Well, there are also differences in bone structure and chemical makeup.  That is how the forensic pathologists can determine what a person's race was even if they are just a skeleton.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


True, but those differences are minor in the overall scheme of things.

Do you believe "whites" are superior to all other "races"?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 29, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...




Clearly he is revealing that he has a tapeworm.


----------



## Mudda (Jul 29, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > With all the race mingling which is only going to increase with time, within 1000 years we'll all be mutts.
> ...


No, we still have beaners like you.


----------



## deanrd (Jul 29, 2017)

*The end of white America is now clearly in sight*

It depends what you mean by "white America".  If you mean Republicans who shill for the rich, want to take away healthcare for millions of Americans, lie this country into fake wars, ruin the economy and clearly work for Satan, then good.  They must be defeated.  Along with their close friends, the KKK, the Aryan Nation, the Alt Right, Putin and Russia and those of that ilk.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Topics like this ignore nature for the sake of pimping divisions of color. As the races continue to mingle there will only be one "color" in the end.


Numbers of Mixed-Race Americans Growing


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2017)

Today’s multiracial babies reflect America’s changing demographics


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2017)

deanrd said:


> *The end of white America is now clearly in sight*
> 
> It depends what you mean by "white America".  If you mean Republicans who shill for the rich, want to take away healthcare for millions of Americans, lie this country into fake wars, ruin the economy and clearly work for Satan, then good.  They must be defeated.  Along with their close friends, the KKK, the Aryan Nation, the Alt Right, Putin and Russia and those of that ilk.




There are lots of other threads for you to spew mindless hyperpartisanship.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...




Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 29, 2017)

deanrd said:


> *The end of white America is now clearly in sight*
> 
> It depends what you mean by "white America".  If you mean Republicans who shill for the rich, want to take away healthcare for millions of Americans, lie this country into fake wars, ruin the economy and clearly work for Satan, then good.  They must be defeated.  Along with their close friends, the KKK, the Aryan Nation, the Alt Right, Putin and Russia and those of that ilk.




1. " If you mean Republicans who shill for the rich, ...'
There is no perennial group known as 'the rich."



2. "..want to take away healthcare for millions of Americans,..."
The finest President in a century made certain that everyone in America, legal or otherwise, had federally mandated healthcare since 1986, you dunce.

"The *Emergency Medical Treatment and Active Labor Act* (*EMTALA*)[1] is an act of the United States Congress, passed in 1986 as part of the Consolidated Omnibus Budget Reconciliation Act (COBRA). It requires hospital Emergency Departments that accept payments from Medicare to provide an appropriate _medical screening examination_ (MSE) to individuals seeking treatment for a medical condition_,_ regardless of citizenship, legal status, or ability to pay."
Emergency Medical Treatment and Active Labor Act - Wikipedia



3. "... ruin the economy..."
Obama is the first President never to have had a year of 3% or better economic growth: "... annual growth during Obama’s “recovery” has never topped 3%. By comparison, it never fell below 3% during the Reagan recovery. And in the nine years following the 1990-91 recession, GDP grew faster than 3% in all but two. Heck, even Jimmy Carter had some strong growth years." http://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/with-gdp-downgrade-obama-growth-gap-expands/

a. "_The years since 2007 have been a macroeconomic disaster for the United States of a magnitude unprecedented since the Great Depression." Obama: Always Wrong, Never In Doubt_

b. ".... first president since Hoover to never have a single year above 3% GDP growth."Obama economy is 'amazing,' says hedge fund billionaire




4.  "Along with their close friends, the KKK, ..."

Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425



5."... the Alt Right, ..."
There is no such thing as the 'AltRight, nor the Far Right, in this nation.
The Right stands for the very same values, attitudes and traditions that can be traced back to the Founders.




6. "Putin and Russia and those of that ilk."










In a constellation of ignorant Leftists, you are truly the leading half-head.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



We as in the U.S.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





You don't speak for the US. By your own endlessly repeated words, you don't understand or want to live in the US.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Yeah, and get this,  Chimpanzees, and Human genetic differences are less than 1.5% genetically.

Therefor little differences can have big impacts.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I'm an American born, and raised, but I don't really identify with the many primitive idiots who liter the U.S, like you for example.

You' don't even care about America, anymore than me, you couldn't possibly if you want to alter the face, and heritage of the U.S, so desperately.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




I love America. Always have. I, unlike some, have NOT posted hundreds of times about how superior any other country is or how much I want to leave. I'm a REAL American. I work EVERYDAY to try, in my own humble way, to make America and Americans better. I do NOT shovel racist shit and disparage America and Americans while fantasing about running away.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



One who pushes for the Unite States of America to become an arm of Latin America certainly is no friend, nor lover of the U.S.A.

You don't even support for the core of America, White America to exist.

So, what do you mean you love America?

I think you mean you love Multiculturalism, which is why you're in love with current multicultural America.

You don't respect White America's right to exist, and therefor can not love America.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You identify as Polish, not American.  Even hyphenated Americans aren't true Americans IMO.  They still pine for "the old country".  They should all go back.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Then you're going to be sending back a strong disproportionate amount of Hispanics, Muslims, Jews, Asians, and African Americans.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Anyone  who pushes for the United States to become a neo-Nazi state like Poland is becoming "certainly is no friend, nor lover of the U.S.A.  You don't even support for the core of America": Our Declaration of Independence and our Constitution.   Please goosestep your way back to Poland, sir.  You're certainly no American.  

PICTURES: Tens Of Thousands Of Polish Nationalists March, Burn EU Flag
_The event, which saw attendance from Hungary’s genuine Neo-Nazi, far right Jobbik Party, passed off completely peacefully with only one arrested made. Pictures from the rally show the *blurring of lines between Poland’s nationalists and Hungary’s Neo-Nazis*...._


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I encourage everyone who doesn't support American ideals to go back where they came from, but it North, South, East or West.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Poland's by no means a Neo-Nazi state, you sound like a complete doofus.

Fact is most Poles hate Nazis, you're just getting really desperate to push anyone who stands up to Multiculturalism as a Neo-Nazi.

What about the Naturalization Act of 1790, which state that only "Freed Whites of good character were to become U.S citizens?

If you don't respect that, why don't you leave?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Perhaps you should go to Poland and straighten them out.   Poland's recent actions with their judiciary reminds me of Germany circa 1930s.

Are you deliberately misquoting the Act, meaning you're a liar, or are you just stupid?   The actual wording: naturalization laws 1790-1795

It was changed in 1795, again in 1798 and repealed in 1802 but continued to be modified, augmented, changed etc over the centuries.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Unfortunately, half the population will still be dumbasses.  What we need is an IQ law before allowing people to have children.  101 or higher for one child.  120 or higher for two.  130 or higher for three children.  Everyone will be sterilized for free! 



/sarcasm


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...





Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



 Before leaving office 14 out of 15  Tribunal Court Judges in Poland were Polish Liberal PO (Civic Platform) in a country that voted in Polish Right Wing PiS (Law, and Justice)

The Polish Liberal PO (Civil Platform) had created a new law to put in 3 of those judges in before leaving.

No, no Tribunal Court crisis over that.

Apparently it's Democracy when Polish Liberals were creating new laws to bump up their Tribunal Court judges to about 95%.

But, when the Polish right wingers combated this, and threw out the 3 judges, then all of a sudden there was a Tribunal Court crises.

The biases of Western media is  simply unspeakable.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Divine.Wind said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Your plans would disproportionately harm Blacks, Hispanics, and Muslims.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You should go back to Poland to lend your support.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


....and neo-nazi Poles plus other white supremacists.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Good luck finding Neo-Nazi Poles, considering the damages done to Poland by Nazi Germany, most Poles are anti-Nazi.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




That wouldn't work. Defectives like Muddumbass and Lech Waloser here would just pay a buddy $5 to join a threesome, thinking it's cumulative.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Hence the phrase "neo-Nazi".  BTW,  I promise to do my best to make sure the sterilization procedure is painless.  It's good for you and good for America....or you can go back to Poland.  Your call.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...




The food you're thinking of is potato, not bean, dumbass.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...



I don't know, what about defectives like Divine Wind, and Unkotare?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


I passed my IQ test as an officer in the United States Marine Corps.  You only have the quiz given to you at your first Polish United Supremacist Social Youths (PUSSY) meeting:

_1.  Write your name.

2.  Who is your Mother?

3. Who is your father?

4.  Do you support White Supremacy?

5. Do you support Poland?_


If you know the answer to the first three and said yes to the last two, you have an IQ of 130!!!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Neo-Nazis would be influenced, or supportive of Hitler, right?
I for one am not.

WTF is this about sterilization?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



How many people did you kill as a Marine, in the name of American brutality?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Some are, but most seem to be White Supremacists.  They go by different names to avoid the stigma of Hitler's Third Reich, but the message of hate remains the same.  You've made that message very clear.

Shouldn't we sterilize low IQ people for the purity of the Human Race?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> How many people did you kill as a Marine, *in the name of American brutality?*


LOL  I knew you were an anti-American Pole!  Your claim to live in the US is probably a lie.  Europe can eat itself for all I care.  Americans can learn from their mistakes just like we've done for the past few centuries.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



What was there before Hitler, an anti-Racist Tea Party?

Nobody should be forcibly  sterilized, however monetary means should be used to promote a healthier mix of higher IQ's within those being born.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > How many people did you kill as a Marine, *in the name of American brutality?*
> ...



I'm an American, but not a proud one,

One study supported that 20 - 30 million were killed by America since WW2, that's actually close to the amount Nazi Germany had killed.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What was there before Hitler, an anti-Racist Tea Party?
> 
> Nobody should be forcibly  sterilized, however monetary means should be used to promote a healthier mix of higher IQ's within those being born.


There were many Americans who believed in "American Exceptionalism", part of which was the "Great Melting Pot", unlike those Euro assholes. 

Works for me, but surprising coming from you since you've consistently spread hate against those who weren't White or Polish.  So tell me again why  you won't go back to Poland?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> *I'm an American, but not a proud one,*
> 
> One study supported that 20 - 30 million were killed by America since WW2, that's actually close to the amount Nazi Germany had killed.


You're a proud Pole.  Again, why not go back?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > What was there before Hitler, an anti-Racist Tea Party?
> ...



Isn't American exceptionalism just an American form of Supremacism?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > *I'm an American, but not a proud one,*
> ...



I've certainly considered going back to Poland, but I stay in the U.S for family, and friend reasons.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


No, but I can understand why a Polish White Supremacist would want to believe it is.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Why don't they want to go?  Lemme guess...life's too good here.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



That's not really true anymore, the U.S.A has a lot more issues than Poland, like lots more murder, and out of wedlock births. (Even when you factor out Blacks)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



The idea of American Exceptionalism is supremacy, as it supports that Americans are superior.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Another reason for you to pack your bags and go home to the "old country", _syn_.  Do you need help packing?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


A very narrow point of view, but understandable coming from a person with very narrow views.  You should go back to Poland.


----------



## Mudda (Jul 30, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Let's start with the IQ test to get a driver's license. PLEEEEEAAAASEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Mudda (Jul 30, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Oh sorry, a high class beaner.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 30, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Agreed.  OTOH, we already do in the form of passing both a written and a practical test.  Dumbasses can't pass.   What we have to ensure is that the standards are enforced.  

In Texas, we only have to take the test once.  I haven't had to take a test in decades, but it would be a good idea, IMHO, that every driver have to retake both every 5-10 years.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 30, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...






If you're this bad at trolling, you should stop trying.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 30, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Most certainly, American Exceptionalism fits with Supremacy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 30, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Like you're one to talk?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Again, only from a very narrow point of view.  In fact, so narrow, IMO, it must come from a pinhead. 

Have you had your DNA tested?  Are you Pure Polish?  Here is mine.  Let's see if you have the honesty and/or means to post yours:


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 30, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



By the definitions of Supremacy, and American Exceptionalism, then absolutely American Exceptionalism is a form of Supremacy.

I'm not surprised you're of a primarily British background, in fact I called you out as British before, they typically are  much like you, which is by no means a compliment.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 30, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...


Why do Caucasians not want to have children anymore?  Or limit their children to one or two?  What made them change?  Birth Control being legalized?  Mothers in the workforce?  Self over child in a money related way?  Or Love for child, and not wanting ones own children in hand to be impoverished when new siblings are added?  Overpopulation concerns?  Environment concerns?  Less sex?  Less potency or less fertile and ready eggs?

What caused them to not have as many children?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 30, 2017)

Care4all said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > An informative story at the BBC....
> ...




Fertility rates are falling in all developed countries.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 30, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Interesting unkotare...

But I wonder why?

And are the fertility rates dropping in...  let's say Hispanics or Blacks, as much as with Caucasians in developed countries?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 30, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...





Economics. And fertility rates are dropping fastest in the US among immigrants and  Latinos.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 30, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



What about Ukraine, or Bosnia with rock bottom birth rates, these are developed countries now?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 30, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...



Overpopulation was a line taught to white America for decades. Sadly, whites believed it and stopped having children. Now we know this was a program of genocide perpetrated by the left in academia.  Paul R. Ehrlich has succeeded where Adolf Hitler failed; he has perpetrated a complete genocide against a people with the help of those he has destroyed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 30, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> It's a fact that it will happen. We can either whine about it, or adjust so we won't be left behind as the world moves forward.



And you cheer the genocide your party has perpetrated.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 30, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I think it's more based on education, rich Arab countries have more chilren than poor White countries, even though the IQ, and PISA scores of these poor White countries aren't lower.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I consider these types of threads to be kind of  . . . extreme.  I don't think white people are going to disappear.  There are still a LOT of white people in the world.  Just because one ethnicity is having a baby boom doesn't mean that another race will be entirely wiped out because of it.


You might want to study the immigration into Europe and the low birth rates all over the west before making a statement like this one.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 30, 2017)

I think as Whites became more educated, they not only began to question having many kids they could not afford, they began to be question their religions which promote healthy birthrates.

But, also as Whites became more educated, birth control became more readily available, and Feminism promoted career girls who would put careers above children.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



Irrelevant, Ehrlich is evil. The lies he and his fellow leftists spread have decimated the white race. He and other leftist academicians plotted genocide against white people through the most insidious of ways.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 30, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



It might come as a surprise, but quite a few Jews resent White Christians.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 30, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > It's a fact that it will happen. We can either whine about it, or adjust so we won't be left behind as the world moves forward.
> ...



Genocide?

gen·o·cide
ˈjenəˌsīd/
_noun_

the deliberate killing of a large group of people, especially those of a particular ethnic group or nation.
synonyms: mass murder, mass homicide, massacre; 
       2/3 of the US population is white. When was the mass killing? I guess I missed that.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jul 30, 2017)

Care4all said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > An informative story at the BBC....
> ...


Industrialization.   Agricultural societies depend upon children for subsistence, higher mortality rate (including infant mortality) and a "retirement plan" among other factors.  Industrialization provided the means to have those things without large families. 

What Do We Know About the Agricultural Demographic Transition?








Data Highlights  - 13: Education Leads to Lower Fertility and Increased Prosperity | EPI





Data Highlights  - 13: Education Leads to Lower Fertility and Increased Prosperity | EPI
_Fertility rates tend to be highest in the world’s least developed countries. When mortality rates decline quickly but fertility rates fail to follow, countries can find it harder to reduce poverty. Poverty, in turn, increases the likelihood of having many children, trapping families and countries in a vicious cycle. Conversely, countries that quickly slow population growth can receive a “demographic bonus”: the economic and social rewards that come from a smaller number of young dependents relative to the number of working adults._


----------



## Mickiel (Jul 30, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> An informative story at the BBC....
> 
> How young Americans are set to change the US forever - BBC News
> Non-whites are the major source of population increase for the US for some time now.
> ...




What's it feel like to be aware of this?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 31, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



61% and declining at an alarming rate due to the genocidal efforts of your party.

30 years ago California was demographically equivalent to the rest of the nation. Now the white population is down to 19% with the openly racist democrats continuing to spew racial hatred.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 31, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



So what are liberals doing to keep you from having kids? Are you just upset that no women want to fuck right wingers?


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 1, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




LOL! Liberal chicks are by FAR the easiest to get into the sack.....hell, most of the time you don't even have to use the pretense of taking them to dinner first.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 1, 2017)

Care4all said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > An informative story at the BBC....
> ...



All those things. PLUS --- Starting much later in life to parent and the more equal roles of husbands and wives in making those decisions. And the lack of interest in "staying home" to parent..


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 1, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



That's not a biggy.. If it was -- there'd be budget fertility clinics all over and no orphans.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 1, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Where are all the dead bodies? A genocide has lots of dead bodies.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 1, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...






It's gonna be a biggie in a few more generations.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 1, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


I think the point was that couples in developed countries choose to have less children, not that they can't. 

I deliberately chose to not have children, but my reason was a military career, not industrialization.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 1, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


What?  Low birth rate?  Automation is handling much of the workload.  Immigrants from developing nations are currently filling in the manual labor/minimum wage market.  The key factor our species needs is a source of unlimited energy, hence the quest for fusion.  Unfortunately, I doubt I'll see it in common use during my lifetime.

Google could move a step closer to nuclear fusion | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 1, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Clearly , muds are unable to compete. * With a global population of about 6% *; Whites provide an exsisitance for the beasts of the field.  Besides , where would muds be without the goal of bedding a Caucasian Lady?


The fact your number is wrong is just one of the many things wrong with your post.  

Using "old" racial group divisions, the actual world demographics are here:
*World *
Total 6,785,600,000 
*2,297,000,000 33.85% Caucasoids* 
2,125,000,000 31.32% Mongoloids 
810,100,000 11.94% Negroids 
806,000,000 11.88% Australoid-Caucasoid intermediates 
196,000,000 2.89% Negroid-Caucasoid intermediates 
180,000,000 2.65% Amerindian-Caucasoid intermediates 
106,000,000 1.56% Mongoloid-Caucasoid intermediates 
75,000,000 1.11% Asiatic Triracials 
55,000,000 0.81% Amerindians 
53,500,000 0.79% Australoid-Mongoloid intermediates 
50,000,000 0.74% Triracials 
15,000,000 0.22% Negroid-Mongoloid intermediates 
12,500,000 0.18% Australoids 
3,500,000 0.05% Negroid-Amerindian intermediates 
1,000,000 0.01% Khoisan and Pygmy


----------



## KissMy (Aug 1, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The key is building the Wall, deport third worlders, end multiculturalism and go back making it a crime again to marry negroes. Lastly, make this best seller book a curriculum in every school in America in order to educate the masses on becoming racially aware and the dangers of race mixing.
> 
> My Awakening: A Path To Racial Understanding



It's not your country. All you have of it is your vote & the land you bought & continue to pay tax on. You can choose not to race mix, but you can't prevent others from doing it.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 1, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > The key is building the Wall, deport third worlders, end multiculturalism and go back making it a crime again to marry negroes. Lastly, make this best seller book a curriculum in every school in America in order to educate the masses on becoming racially aware and the dangers of race mixing.
> ...


Agreed.  

On a side note, we're a nation of over 320M people.  Regardless of political polarity, when people attend a political rally or protest of 20,000 or 45,000 people, they are not only impressed by the size, but feel that the entire country feels the same as they do.  That, of course, is an erroneous assumption.  Even 10 rallies around the country averaging 30,000 is a mere fraction of the *146M+* Americans registered to vote in the United States.

That said, regardless if they are wearing pussy hats or swastikas, political extremists are in the minority, not the majority.  Racists, on both sides of the divide, are not mainstream and are often shunned by the majority of American voters.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Aug 2, 2017)

Avoid the groid.  Can anyone site a negroid culture that can survive of their volition? YTD sans the Whites , they would be doomed.  Amazed at the sight of the wheel ; perhaps best described as a missing link.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


ALL women want to fuck right wingers, moron.

White liberal omega millenial males are pretty much all virgins.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly , muds are unable to compete. * With a global population of about 6% *; Whites provide an exsisitance for the beasts of the field.  Besides , where would muds be without the goal of bedding a Caucasian Lady?
> ...



Most Caucasoids aren't even white, moron.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


A genocide is simply the wiping out of genes.

If you sterilize an entire nation of people, THAT is genocide.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Funny how this never greatly affects other populations....


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 2, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> *Most Caucasoids aren't even white, moron.*


ROFLMAO!  That's fucking golden, son.  *GOLDEN!
*



ptbw forever said:


> A genocide is simply the wiping out of genes.
> 
> If you sterilize an entire nation of people, THAT is genocide.


Via mass murder.  Yeah, most intelligent people know.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 2, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly , muds are unable to compete. * With a global population of about 6% *; Whites provide an exsisitance for the beasts of the field.  Besides , where would muds be without the goal of bedding a Caucasian Lady?
> ...



Where did you get such figures from?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 2, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > *Most Caucasoids aren't even white, moron.*
> ...



He's right, many in India, , Pakistan, Iran, Egypt, Saudi Arabia etc. are considered as Caucasoid, but aren't really White.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > *Most Caucasoids aren't even white, moron.*
> ...


You think Arabs are white?

THAT is golden.

You think sterilizing an entire population isn't genocide?

THAT is retarded.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 2, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You should call the people that wrote the dictionary and inform them. I'm sure they will thank you for the correction. If liberals have been trying to sterilize you, you should call the cops..


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Funny how you morons steer clear from the dictionary when it comes to trigger words like "racism" and "sexism", but yet you follow the dictionary definition to the letter when it comes to combating the powerful arguments of the alt-right and white nationalism....


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 2, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



No need to combat the alt right or white nationalism. Both have already lost. Just because you're hoping for a comeback doesn't mean it's going to happen.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 2, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Nationalism is definitely rising, in reaction to multiculturalism.

Although, unfortunately in many countries in Western Europe, it seems to be too little, too late.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!

You just keep thinking that while all white people in the world move in the opposite direction of the contemporary left(some slower than others, but it is happening nonetheless).

Once the baby boomers are gone, it is game over for your suicidal cult.

Even losing boomer conservatives will be a net positive for the alt-right(or just the contemporary right at that point).


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


It is too late to save the countries, but not the peoples residing in them.

The nations will indeed survive and thrive.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> ... all white people in the world ......




Any claim built around this phrase is bound to be illogical nonsense.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > ... all white people in the world ......
> ...


Once the baby boomers die out, there will be nothing stopping the alt-right from completely controlling all of the white world. Millennials who aren't politically active are all just mindless sheep.

The remnants of Antifa will be quickly smashed into the pavement.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...




There is no such thing as "the white world," and any damn fool imagining that a cowardly, illogical, tiny minority of losers will ever be more than that is pathetically delusional.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


All the white people in the world constitute the white world.

In the future idiots like you will not exist, and I will constitute the left wing of the new political spectrum.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



By that measure, the vast majority people in your imagined world do not and never will agree with your philosophy of weakness and fear.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


The vast majority of white millennials all over the globe agree with me(which is why the so called "far right" is consistently winning the white youth vote in Europe now) and the white kids in their teens and younger will be even more radical.

Your world is going to fade into oblivion with your generation.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...




The fevered dreams of the delusional weakling^^^^^^^

Racist fools are a tiny and shrinking embarrassment to humanity.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 2, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Europe's far right has grown significantly in recent years.

I think you're always asleep, one who's brain simply doesn't function properly.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


That isn't even true in today's world.

Racism in Asia and Africa is absolutely the norm.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...




There is more racism in all parts of the world than in the US, but they are catching up and your error is being corrected more and more with each generation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 2, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



In Eastern Europe there's indeed a trend of the younger generation being more Prejudiced.

If you flip through videos of protests of Islam in places in Eastern Europe, you'll notice it's mostly the young.

As for Western Europe, well the more West in Europe, the more stupid people tend to be (Much like you are)

In the British Isles there seems to be a trend of the older being more Prejudiced, but as you head East it becomes more, and more opposite.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


The irrational hatred is starting to be chipped away(which the Internet should have destroyed decades ago), but the tribalism is very much a permanent fixture.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Opinion | Is Eastern Europe Really More Racist Than the West?


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


The young white French(particularly the women) mostly voted for Le Pen.

It is really only in Germany, Britain and Sweden where the white youth are still mostly indoctrinated.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 2, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I'm glad my Polish people don't fall for your idiocy.

My Millennial Poles are properly reacting to stimuli, unlike idiots like you.

Anti-Semitism Spikes in Poland — Stoked by Populist Surge Against Refugees

In all cases, the statements were found to be less offensive in 2016 than in 2014. The difference was most pronounced among young people.


For instance, a statement referring to Jews as scumbags was found offensive to 43 percent of young people in 2016, as compared to 66 percent in 2014. The statement was offensive to 69 percent of older people in 2016, as compared to 78 percent in 2014.

The study offers as an explanation that young Poles are accustomed to anti-Semitic statements on the Internet. In the last two years, the percentage of young people with Internet contact increased from 58 percent to 74 percent.

Poland’s organized Jewish community of 10,000 is only 0.1 percent of the Polish population of 38.2 million. More than 80 percent of Poles say they have never met a Jew. Yet, according to the study’s findings, Poles are increasingly unwilling to accept Jews as co-workers, neighbors, or a member of their family.


More than half of Poles – 55.98 percent – would not accept a Jew as a family member, a jump from 45.53 percent in 2014. A third of Poles – 32.20 percent – would not accept a Jew as a neighbor, an increase from 26.70 percent in 2014. And 15.1 percent would not accept a Jew as a co-worker, up from 10 percent in 2014.

The study notes that a sharp rise in Islamophobia has been accompanied by a distancing from other ethnic groups, including Jews.

Read more: http://forward.com/news/world/360967/anti-semitism-spikes-in-poland-stoked-by-populist-surge-against-refugees/


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Poland is almost too extreme for me already.

LOL


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> *I'm glad my Polish people don't fall for your idiocy.*
> 
> My Millennial Poles are properly reacting to stimuli, unlike idiots like you.
> 
> ...


Awesome.  So tell me again why you aren't packing your bags and going back to Poland?  Because you are living a lie?  Because you are fooling yourself?  Don't give me this friends and family bullshit again, because if you really believed that crap you are pushing, you'd dump them as quick as if they married Blacks and Jews.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> [
> 
> So what are liberals doing to keep you from having kids? Are you just upset that no women want to fuck right wingers?



Nothing, I had 4. I never bought into the racist lies that America is "overpopulated"

Funny how it was only white people who were having too many kids...


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 3, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



When did I say white people, or any other people, were having too many kids?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > *Most Caucasoids aren't even white, moron.*
> ...



Idiocy.

There is nothing in genocide requiring mass or any murder. Sterilization was the plan of Margret Sanger and the Progressives. Ehrlich talked the white race into suicide, but his aim and his effect is to end the genetic branch of humanity known as "white."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> When did I say white people, or any other people, were having too many kids?



????

Dude, the fascist left convinced white people that the world was ending due to overpopulation. Whites in America and Western Europe simply stopped reproducing. The third world did not, quite the opposite. The result is what we see today, the majority of impoverished and uneducated people who dominate the once viable West.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 3, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > When did I say white people, or any other people, were having too many kids?
> ...



Right. So you just made another bulllshit claim about what  I said. Typical lying RWNJ.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 3, 2017)

So when is this end to "white America" supposed to come? Because I was born in 1961 and whites were saying that white America was about to end during the civil rights fights.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 4, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



No, you are lying. I spoke of the fascist democratic party of which you are part and engage in apologetics for.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 4, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > When did I say white people, or any other people, were having too many kids?
> ...


???????????

Fertility rates haven't fallen because of the silly myth of overpopulation, they have fallen due to economic factors.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 5, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Economic factors have some impact, but cultural factors have had far more.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 5, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Only to the extent that the left has been relentlessly assaulting family and faith since the end of WWII. Not because of the silly lie about 'overpopulation.'


----------



## John Shaw (Aug 5, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Topics like this ignore nature for the sake of pimping divisions of color. As the races continue to mingle there will only be one "color" in the end.



This is not how genetics works. There will always be white people. Even if every single person on the planet is genetically similar, there will still be pale redheads and blondes running around. 

The question isn't really so much about white, black, or otherwise. It's about 1. education and 2. belief system. Do we believe in freedom or do we not? Are we well-educated and improving our technology, or are we not? Caucasians have contributed an insanely disproportionate number of human advancements. Is it a good thing that there will be fewer? Only if some other cultures (notice I did not say races) can step in and pick up the slack. And I've not seen much evidence of that happening. Even the Asians have relied on copying Western ideas and improving upon them, rather than coming up with their own.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 5, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I agree with the assault, but I see both as strong factors.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 5, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Topics like this ignore nature for the sake of pimping divisions of color. As the races continue to mingle there will only be one "color" in the end.
> ...



White culture, notice I did not say race, denied other cultures from doing things. White culture destroyed other cultures or damaged them to the point of having to rebuild. So when we talk about what white culture claims to have accomplished, you cannot do so without recognizing how the white  culture accomplished much of it.


----------

